# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  दुनिया के कुख्यात नरभक्षी इंसान

## fullmoon

*दोस्तों,*
*
अपने इस नए सूत्र को बनाने के लिए मैं प्रेरित   हुआ हूँ,अपने ही द्वारा प्रस्तुत एक बैन फिल्म* *"cannibal "* *से.*
*
एक ऐसी फिल्म जो मैंने एक साल पहले सूत्र पर पोस्ट की थी 

पर उसको देखकर मुझे आज भी प्रतिक्रियाएं मिल रही हैं की क्या इंसानी फितरत का एक घिनौना चेहरा ये भी हो सकता है.*
*
तो मैं इस सूत्र में आपको ऐसे ही हैवान नरभक्षी इंसानो से मिलवाऊंगा,

जिन्होंने शराफत का नकाब ओढ़ कर ऐसे काले कारनामे किये,जिन्हें देखकर इंसानियत भी शर्मसार हो जाए....*
*मिलिए दुनिया  के सबसे खूंखार और कुख्यात नरभक्षी इंसानों और उनके चर्चित cases से....*

----------


## fullmoon

* तो सबसे पहले मिलिए ......*

----------


## fullmoon

*.............Alferd Packer................
*

----------


## fullmoon

*packer अमेरिका का नागरिक  था.*
*
और सोने की खानों से सोने की खोज करना उसका पेशा था.*
*
इसके लिए वो अपने दल के साथ जगह जगह की ख़ाक छानता रहता था,*

----------


## fullmoon

*9 फरवरी 1874 का वो काला   दिन इतिहास बन गया** 
जब वो 5 लोगों के दल के साथ निकल  पड़ा कोलोराडो की पहाड़ियों में स्थित सोने की खान की खोज में...*

----------


## fullmoon

*दो महीने तक उन पहाड़ियों में क्या हुआ ये आज भी रहस्य है* *
पर packer जब २ महीने बाद वापस लौटा तो वो अकेला था,*
*
उसके सारे साथी गायब हो चुके थे...**
उनका क्या हुआ था....
*

*
*

----------


## fullmoon

*आखिर उससे पूछ ताछ शुरू हुयी 

तो उसने जो बयान दिया वो चौंकाने वाला था....*
*
उसने बताया की उन पांचो व्यक्तियों ने अचानक उस पर हमला कर दिया 

और उसे मारने की कोशिश की....*

----------


## Rajeev

रोमांचक सूत्र है मून जी |

----------


## fullmoon

*
**मगर उसने सेल्फ डिफेन्स में उनसे लड़ते हुए उन सब का क़त्ल कर दिया...*
*
पर उसके बाद उसके पास खाने पीने का सामान समाप्त हो गया* 
*
तो उसने उन पांचो लोगो की लाशों को काट काट कर दो महीने तक खाया* 
*
और  किसी तरह से बच कर वापस आ गया.*

----------


## fullmoon

> रोमांचक सूत्र है मून जी |


*और सारी घटनाएं सच भी हैं...*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*मुन दादा अच्छी जानकारी दी हे आप ने ,,पर क्या एसा होता हे क्या कि कोई ईन्सान ईन्सान को ही मार कर उसे खाता हो आज के जमाने मे*

----------


## fullmoon

*मगर उसकी इस कहानी पर किसी ने विश्वास नहीं किया...**
कुछ तो था,जो की वो छुपा रहा था....*

----------


## fullmoon

> *मुन दादा अच्छी जानकारी दी हे आप ने ,,पर क्या एसा होता हे क्या कि कोई ईन्सान ईन्सान को ही मार कर उसे खाता हो आज के जमाने मे*


*इस पूरे सूत्र में ऐसे ही इंसानों से मिलवाने जा रहा हूँ,

जिन्हें इंसानी मांस खाने का चस्का लग चुका था.**
जैसे जैसे सूत्र आगे बढेगा,आप हैरत में डूबते जायेंगे की ऐसे इंसान आज भी हमारे बीच रह रहे हैं.*

----------


## Rajeev

> *और सारी घटनाएं सच भी हैं...*


तब तो बहुत दर्दनाक रहा होगा मून जी ये सब ...

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> *इस पूरे सूत्र में ऐसे ही इंसानों से मिलवाने जा रहा हूँ,
> 
> जिन्हें इंसानी मांस खाने का चस्का लग चुका था.**
> जैसे जैसे सूत्र आगे बढेगा,आप हैरत में डूबते जायेंगे की ऐसे इंसान आज भी हमारे बीच रह रहे हैं.*


*मुन दादा आपको इस अदभुद शुत्र को शुरु करने की बहुत बहुत बधाई हो*

----------


## fullmoon

*अमेरिकेन POLICE ने उस पर दो जांच आयोग बिठा दिए.**
उन दो जांच आयोगों के द्वार उसको ऐसा मानसिक रूप से तोडा गया की उसने सारी सच्चाई बक दी....*

----------


## adityaa

मून जी नए और उत्कंठा वर्धक सूत्र के लिए आपको बधाई

----------


## fullmoon

*उसे बचपन से ही इंसानी मांस खाने की शिद्दत से तलब लगती थी .**
तो उसने अपने इसी शौक को पूरा करने के लिए उन पांचो लोगो के साथ  एक झूठा  दल बनाया 

और निकल पड़ा एक झूठे सोना खोजी अभियान में....*

----------


## fullmoon

> मून जी नए और उत्कंठा वर्धक सूत्र के लिए आपको बधाई


*सूत्र आगे काफी DISTURBING होगा.**शायद सबको पसंद ना आये.*

----------


## fullmoon

*मगर उसका मकसद तो था....CANNIBAL बनना* *
सो उसने धोखे  से उन सब का क़त्ल किया* 
*
और फिर सिर्फ इंसानी मांस का स्वाद चखने के लिए उन पांचो के शरीर के हर अंग  को मज़े ले लेकर खाया.*

----------


## thenawnitkumar

> *इस पूरे सूत्र में ऐसे ही इंसानों से मिलवाने जा रहा हूँ,
> 
> जिन्हें इंसानी मांस खाने का चस्का लग चुका था.**
> जैसे जैसे सूत्र आगे बढेगा,आप हैरत में डूबते जायेंगे की ऐसे इंसान आज भी हमारे बीच रह रहे हैं.*


_राकेश जी सब से पहले आप को बधाई नए सूत्र हेतु
और पहले ही लेख में आपने बता दिया की आगे चल कर ये सूत्र काफी भयानक होने वाला है.
धन्यवाद ..._ :skull:

----------


## fullmoon

*अमेरिका ही नहीं विश्व भी इस कुख्यात खबर से हिल गया.*
*
उस पर केस चला....*

----------


## fullmoon

> _राकेश जी सब से पहले आप को बधाई नए सूत्र हेतु
> और पहले ही लेख में आपने बता दिया की आगे चल कर ये सूत्र काफी भयानक होने वाला है.
> धन्यवाद ..._ :skull:


*हाँ तब और भयानक होगा जब आप जानेंगे की इनमे से कई आज भी आजाद GHOOM रहे हैं,कानून उनका कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ पाया.**
CANNIBALISM आज भी एक नशा है.*
*
हम ऐसे नशेड़ियों को नहीं पहचान सकते.*

----------


## fullmoon

* और उसे सजा मिली ,इस घिनौने अपराध की .....40 वर्ष की....**
जो उस समय (1874 ) में सम्पूर्ण विश्व में सबसे लम्बी सज़ा थी.*
*
पर कहानी अभी समाप्त नहीं हुयी.
*
*
*

----------


## fullmoon

*अविश्वसनीय रूप से उसे जमानत  मिल  गयी * 
*
क्योंकि  कोई  भी सबूत  नहीं था की उसने उन लोगो को क़त्ल करके खाया है.*

*
और वो अपने बयान से भी पलटी मार गया,की POLICE वालों ने जबरदस्ती ये बयान दिलवाया है.*

----------


## fullmoon

*और इतना घिनौना अपराध करने के बाद भी वो ता उम्र आज़ाद घूमता रहा.*

----------


## fullmoon

*दोस्तों अगले नरभक्षी की कहानी ....*
*
एक जबरदस्त कहानी जिसमे एक बुड्ढे ने १० साल की बच्ची को कैसे अपने CANNIBAL की आदत का शिकार बनाया.....*

----------


## brokenarrow

adbhutttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## MALLIKA

राकेश जी बहुत ही अनोखे विषय पर सूत्र सुरु किया है !
आपको नए सूत्र की बधाई !

----------


## thenawnitkumar

> *दोस्तों अगले नरभक्षी की कहानी ....*
> *
> एक जबरदस्त कहानी जिसमे एक बुड्ढे ने १० साल की बच्ची को कैसे अपने CANNIBAL की आदत का शिकार बनाया.....*


आगे बताईए की क्या हुआ  शायद काफी जबरदस् कहानी होगी ...??? :mepullhair:

----------


## badboy123455

*मून जी विवादीत क्षेत्र में आपकी जानकारी बहुत ही शानदार हे /
इन रियल केनिबल के बारे में जो जानकारी आप डे रहे हे वो अदभुत हे /
अब इन केनिबल लोगो की भी जानकारी मिलेगी 
इस सूत्र के लिए मेरी ओर से बधाई ,............*

----------


## badboy123455

> *अविश्वसनीय रूप से उसे जमानत  मिल  गयी * 
> *
> क्योंकि  कोई  भी सबूत  नहीं था की उसने उन लोगो को क़त्ल करके खाया है.*
> 
> *
> और वो अपने बयान से भी पलटी मार गया,की POLICE वालों ने जबरदस्ती ये बयान दिलवाया है.*


*
शुरू में तो लगा की भूख से व्याकुल होकर उसने ये कार्य किया /पर ये तो रियल केनिबल निकला /पहला केनिबल ही इतना खतरनाक आगे तो सूत्र जबरदस्त होगा /*

----------


## psbest85

*फुल्ल्मून जी ,* 
*बहुत ही धांसु सूत्र की रचना के लिए आपको बहुत बहुत बधाई :)*

----------


## lloyd

bahut bariya suttra hai.....

----------


## adityaa

> *सूत्र आगे काफी DISTURBING होगा.**शायद सबको पसंद ना आये.*


कोई नही मुनजी मैं अंत तक आपके साथ हुँ

----------


## fullmoon

> *मून जी विवादीत क्षेत्र में आपकी जानकारी बहुत ही शानदार हे /
> इन रियल केनिबल के बारे में जो जानकारी आप डे रहे हे वो अदभुत हे /
> अब इन केनिबल लोगो की भी जानकारी मिलेगी 
> इस सूत्र के लिए मेरी ओर से बधाई ,............*





> *
> शुरू में तो लगा की भूख से व्याकुल होकर उसने ये कार्य किया /पर ये तो रियल केनिबल निकला /पहला केनिबल ही इतना खतरनाक आगे तो सूत्र जबरदस्त होगा /*





> *फुल्ल्मून जी ,* 
> *बहुत ही धांसु सूत्र की रचना के लिए आपको बहुत बहुत बधाई :)*





> bahut bariya suttra hai.....





> कोई नही मुनजी मैं अंत तक आपके साथ हुँ



*लगता है .आप सब को ये विषय पसंद आया,**क्योंकि  ये तो सबसे हलकी सत्य घटना थी.*
*ताकि आप सब भाग ना जाएँ....
**अगली घटनाओं में disturbence की मात्रा बढती जायेगी* 
*
और हाँ दोस्तों,इसी सूत्र में cannibal film के रियल हीरो अर्मीन मेविस की कहानी आपको deeply बताऊंगा.*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*वाकई में मून भाई जी बड़ा ही धासू सूत्र है .....
*
*मेरी और से आपको इस सूत्र की बधाई ......*

----------


## madhuu

> *अविश्वसनीय रूप से उसे जमानत  मिल  गयी * 
> *
> क्योंकि  कोई  भी सबूत  नहीं था की उसने उन लोगो को क़त्ल करके खाया है.*
> 
> *
> और वो अपने बयान से भी पलटी मार गया,की POLICE वालों ने जबरदस्ती ये बयान दिलवाया है.*


*क्षमा करे दोस्त , यहा मै आपसे सहमत नही हू, पेकर को जमानत नही मिली थी । वह सतरह साल जेल मे रहा था । सन १९०१ मे उसे पेरोल पर गवर्नर ने छोडा था । उसके बाद वह शान्तिपूर्ण तरीके से ज़िन्दगी गुजारता रहा तथा १९०७ मे उसकी मोत हो गयी ।*

----------


## madhuu

> * और उसे सजा मिली ,इस घिनौने अपराध की .....40 वर्ष की....**
> जो उस समय (1874 ) में सम्पूर्ण विश्व में सबसे लम्बी सज़ा थी.*
> *
> पर कहानी अभी समाप्त नहीं हुयी.
> *
> *
> *


 *पहली सुनवाई मे उसे मोत की सज़ा मिली थी । अपील कोर्ट ने मामला दोबारा सुनवाई के लिये भेजा , जहा उसे ४० साल की केद की सज़ा सुनाई गयी*

----------


## madhuu

> *आखिर उससे पूछ ताछ शुरू हुयी 
> 
> तो उसने जो बयान दिया वो चौंकाने वाला था....*
> *
> उसने बताया की उन पांचो व्यक्तियों ने अचानक उस पर हमला कर दिया 
> 
> और उसे मारने की कोशिश की....*


*अल्फ़ेर्ड पेकर का यह कहना था कि , वह स्काउटिन्ग पर गया था . जब लोटा तो देखा कि टीम का एक सदस्य शेनन बेल इन्सानी मान्स पका रहा था । बेल ने पेकर पर हेचेट {कुल्हाडी} से हमला किया तो उसने बेल को गोली मार दी । बेल ने ही बाकी सभी सदस्यो की हत्या की थी ।\
१९८९ मे पेकर के कथित शिकारो की लाशे उनकी कब्रो से निकाल कर परीक्षण किये गये । १९९४ मे उक्त परीक्षणो के आधार पर यह पाया गया कि शेनन बेल के पेट मे गोली लगी थी, जबकी बाकी लोगो की मोत हेचेट से हुई थी। अत: पेकर के कथनो की पुष्टि होती है। 
जहा तक पेकर की अपराध स्वीकारोक्ति का सवाल है, मित्रो, बन्दी से कोई भी बात कबूलवाना पुलिस वालो के बाये हाथ का खेल है ।*

----------


## Random user

मुन जी ने अच्छे सूत्र की रचना की है लेकिन मधु जी ने मुन जी द्वारा उपलब्ध कराए गए तथ्यों पर सवाल खड़े किए है आशा करते है मुन जी सब कुछ प्रामाणिक तथ्यों के साथ स्पष्ट करेगे।

----------


## niceboy999

:clap: फुल्ल्मून जी नए सूत्र के आरम्भ के पे आपको ढेर सारी ***बधाई*** हो ! बड़ा ही रोचक सूत्र है मेरी तरफ से रेपो +++++ सवीकार करे ....................


आपका मित्र

----------


## prakash85

Fulmmon Bhai Naye Sutra ki Hardik Badhaai & aise Logoen ke bare mein batane ke liye dhanyawad

----------


## hsukhiya

*आदरणीय फुल्ल्मून सिर जी,
नए सूत्र की ढेर सारी बधाई स्वीकार कीजिये.........
किसी ऐसे नरभक्षी के बारे में बताइए जो भारत से हो जैसे निठारी कांड नोइडा में सुरेंदर कोली 
**

धन्यवाद.........*

----------


## sameer.kumar

जबरदस्त सूत्र है कृपया इसे आगे बढ़ाये साथ ही रेपो स्वीकार करे +++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## simply_deep

> *दोस्तों,*
> *
> अपने इस नए सूत्र को बनाने के लिए मैं प्रेरित   हुआ हूँ,अपने ही द्वारा प्रस्तुत एक बैन फिल्म* *"cannibal "* *से.*
> *
> एक ऐसी फिल्म जो मैंने एक साल पहले सूत्र पर पोस्ट की थी 
> 
> पर उसको देखकर मुझे आज भी प्रतिक्रियाएं मिल रही हैं की क्या इंसानी फितरत का एक घिनौना चेहरा ये भी हो सकता है.*
> *
> तो मैं इस सूत्र में आपको ऐसे ही हैवान नरभक्षी इंसानो से मिलवाऊंगा,
> ...


*मून जी नए और रोमांचक सूत्र की ढेरो शुभकामनाये...*

----------


## psbest85

*मून जी ये निठारी कांड क्या है  ज़रा इसके बारे मे मुझे जानकारी देने की कृपा करे*

----------


## rajivlove2u

रोमांचक लेख पढ़ने के लिए यहां जाएं।

http://sptrng.blogspot.com/

----------


## Koffkongen

> *.............Alferd Packer................
> *


*Colorado's Infamous Cannibal, Alferd Packer
Still Makes Headline News in 2001*

----------


## Koffkongen



----------


## umabua

पढने और देखने में वीभत्स भले ही लगे किन्तु सत्य को झुठलाया नहीं जा सकता है. भारत में आज भी उड़ीसा में चिल्का झील के आस पास कहीं, छत्तीसगढ़  के बस्तर के आस पास कहीं और अंडमान निकोबार द्वीप समूह के जंगलों में ऐसे मानव भक्षी आदिवासी रह रहे हैं. सरकार के प्रयासों से इन्हें कपडे पहनने का सलीका सिखाया गया है और आर्थिक सहायता भी की जा रही है. 

अच्छी जानकारियों  से भरे सूत्र के लिए  राकेश जी को धन्यवाद एवं आभार.

----------


## Koffkongen

*Alferd Packer.. की पूरी स्टोरी यहा भी देख सकते है 

*http://www.sangres.com/history/alferdpacker.htm

----------


## Koffkongen

विश्व के लगभग सभी देशों में बहुत से छोटे-बड़े जीवों का मांस या दूसरे अंग खाए जाते हैं। बहुत से लोग मानते हैं कि जिस प्राणी का जो भी अंग खाया जाता है, उससे हमारे उसी अंग को शक्ति मिलती है। चीन, ताइवान आदि जैसे कई देशों में कुछ जीवों के यौनांगों को अपनी काम शक्ति बढ़ाने के लिए खाया जाता है। इसी प्रकार जीवों के मस्तिष्क, जीगर तथा हृदय के सेवन से बुद्धि, शरीरिक ताकत, स्मरण शक्ति व आयु में वृद्धि का अंधविश्*वास है। पृथ्वी के सभी प्राणियों में मनुष्य को ही सर्वोत्तम माना गया है। इसी बात को ध्यान में रख कर कुछ लोग अन्य प्राणियों के साथ-साथ मानव देह के अंगों का भी भक्षण करने से नहीं हिचकिचाते।
विश्व भर के कुछ समाजों में जादू-टोना या तान्त्रिक क्रियाओं के लिए भी मानव अंगों का भक्षण किया जाता है।

----------


## Koffkongen



----------


## Koffkongen



----------


## anilvats

> *अल्फ़ेर्ड पेकर का यह कहना था कि , वह स्काउटिन्ग पर गया था . जब लोटा तो देखा कि टीम का एक सदस्य शेनन बेल इन्सानी मान्स पका रहा था । बेल ने पेकर पर हेचेट {कुल्हाडी} से हमला किया तो उसने बेल को गोली मार दी । बेल ने ही बाकी सभी सदस्यो की हत्या की थी ।\
> १९८९ मे पेकर के कथित शिकारो की लाशे उनकी कब्रो से निकाल कर परीक्षण किये गये । १९९४ मे उक्त परीक्षणो के आधार पर यह पाया गया कि शेनन बेल के पेट मे गोली लगी थी, जबकी बाकी लोगो की मोत हेचेट से हुई थी। अत: पेकर के कथनो की पुष्टि होती है। 
> जहा तक पेकर की अपराध स्वीकारोक्ति का सवाल है, मित्रो, बन्दी से कोई भी बात कबूलवाना पुलिस वालो के बाये हाथ का खेल है ।*


Yeh to nehle par dehla ho gaya

----------


## anilvats

> *मून जी ये निठारी कांड क्या है  ज़रा इसके बारे मे मुझे जानकारी देने की कृपा करे*



Aap sutra main to naye hain magar kyaa aap isi duniya k rehne wale hain.... jo nithari kand k bare main nahi pata apko..... poori duniya ka sabse khatarnaak or vehshat bhara kand thaa yeh...

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> Aap sutra main to naye hain magar kyaa aap isi duniya k rehne wale hain.... jo nithari kand k bare main nahi pata apko..... poori duniya ka sabse khatarnaak or vehshat bhara kand thaa yeh...


*भाई जी वो जानकारी लेना चाहते है तो इसमें बुराई क्या है ....शायद उनको न पता हो .....दुनिया में बहुत सी चीज़े ऐसी होती है जो कई लोगो को पता नहीं होती ......*

----------


## Koffkongen

कुछ देशो मैं आजकल पार्टी मैं नकली मानव को परोशा जा रहा है 



A "Cannibal Banquet" is gross and involves eating a sort of fake human.Here's how the Cannibal Banquet works... a pinata-like "body" is carefully crafted, then stuffed with edible goodies in a red sauce. More "sauce" is somehow embedded into the outside covering - "skin" as it were - of the body so that it will appear to bleed when cut into.

----------


## Koffkongen

What.The.F***? And I thought the Bread Head Bakery was an assault on good taste. This cannibal banquet is a fullblown wack attack. I'd still try it though. Save the neck for me, Clark. Ooh, and a breast.

----------


## Koffkongen



----------


## Koffkongen

अपनी भूख को शांत करने के लिए प्राचीन ब्रिटेनवासी अपने ही बीच के लोगों को खा जाया करते थे। नेचुरल हिस्ट्री म्यूजियम की एक नई खोज में यह बात सामने आई है कि यह लोग न सिर्फ मानवीय मांस खाते थे बल्कि लाश की खोपड़ी का इस्तेमाल कप और कटोरियों के रूप में भी करते थे।
दी डेली टेलिग्राफ अखबार की खबर के अनुसार इस खोज को सामने लाने वाले जीवाश्म विज्ञानियों को चेडर गॉर्ज से तीन लोगों के अवशेष मिले हैं, जो 14700 साल पुराने हैं। इनमें एक बच्चे का अवशेष भी है और इनके अध्ययन से यह पता चला है कि इन्हें मार कर इनकी लाश से मांस को अच्छी तरह निकाल कर खाया गया। उसके बाद इनकी खोपड़ी से कप और कटोरियां बनाई गईं।
नेचुरल हिस्ट्री म्यूजियम के प्रोफेसर क्रिस स्ट्रिंगर के कहा कि उस वक्त जीवनयापन बहुत कठिन था और खाना जुटाने के लिए सबसे बेहतर यही था कि आप अपने प्रतिद्वंद्वियों को ही खा जाएं। इससे अपने दुश्मन पर भी आपकी श्रेष्ठता साबित होती थी।प्रोफेसर स्ट्रिंगर के अनुसार वह लोग राक्षस नहीं थे और उन्हें मालूम था कि वह क्या कर रहे हैं। उन्होंने कहा कि वह लोग इतने विकसित थे कि वह लोगों का कायदे से अंतिम संस्कार करते थे। वह औजार भी बनाते थे और गुफाओं में चित्रकारी भी करते थे।1987 में ही मिली इन 41 हडि्डयों के अब जाकर हुए पूरे अध्ययन से यह पता चला है कि इन्हें कायदे से काटकर सारे मांस को निकाल लिया जाता था। इस खोज के परिणामों को पब्लिक लाइब्रेरी ऑफ साइंस वन पत्रिका में छापा गया है।

----------


## umabua

> विश्व के लगभग सभी देशों में बहुत से छोटे-बड़े जीवों का मांस या दूसरे अंग खाए जाते हैं। बहुत से लोग मानते हैं कि जिस प्राणी का जो भी अंग खाया जाता है, उससे हमारे उसी अंग को शक्ति मिलती है। चीन, ताइवान आदि जैसे कई देशों में कुछ जीवों के यौनांगों को अपनी काम शक्ति बढ़ाने के लिए खाया जाता है। इसी प्रकार जीवों के मस्तिष्क, जीगर तथा हृदय के सेवन से बुद्धि, शरीरिक ताकत, स्मरण शक्ति व आयु में वृद्धि का अंधविश्*वास है। पृथ्वी के सभी प्राणियों में मनुष्य को ही सर्वोत्तम माना गया है। इसी बात को ध्यान में रख कर कुछ लोग अन्य प्राणियों के साथ-साथ मानव देह के अंगों का भी भक्षण करने से नहीं हिचकिचाते।
> विश्व भर के कुछ समाजों में जादू-टोना या तान्त्रिक क्रियाओं के लिए भी मानव अंगों का भक्षण किया जाता है।


बिलकुल सच कहा है आपने मित्र.........
ताइवान में मानव भ्रूण को बहुत चाव से खाया जाता है. वहाँ पर  अस्पतालों से होटलों के सीधे संपर्क हैं और जब कोई अविकसित शिशु का गर्भपात हो जाता है तो वह एक द्रव में संरक्षित कर के होटल्स में भेज दिए जाते हैं जहां पर वे मांग के अनुसार पकाए जाते हैं. इसमें सबसे बुरी बात यह है कि बहुत बार अधिक मांग होने पर अस्पताल-कर्मी गर्भवती माताओं को कुछ ऐसी दवाएं दे देते हैं जिससे गर्भस्थ शिशु को (माँ की जान का वास्ता देकर) प्रसव पूर्व ही  गर्भ से बाहर निकाल दिया जाता है. 
मानव अंगों की तस्करी का बहुत बड़ा अड्डा चीन है. 
अफ्रीकी कबीलाओं में भी आदम-खोर प्रजातियाँ अभी भी शेष हैं.

----------


## madhuu

> अपनी भूख को शांत करने के लिए प्राचीन ब्रिटेनवासी अपने ही बीच के लोगों को खा जाया करते थे। नेचुरल हिस्ट्री म्यूजियम की एक नई खोज में यह बात सामने आई है कि यह लोग न सिर्फ मानवीय मांस खाते थे बल्कि लाश की खोपड़ी का इस्तेमाल कप और कटोरियों के रूप में भी करते थे।
> दी डेली टेलिग्राफ अखबार की खबर के अनुसार इस खोज को सामने लाने वाले जीवाश्म विज्ञानियों को चेडर गॉर्ज से तीन लोगों के अवशेष मिले हैं, जो 14700 साल पुराने हैं। इनमें एक बच्चे का अवशेष भी है और इनके अध्ययन से यह पता चला है कि इन्हें मार कर इनकी लाश से मांस को अच्छी तरह निकाल कर खाया गया। उसके बाद इनकी खोपड़ी से कप और कटोरियां बनाई गईं।
> नेचुरल हिस्ट्री म्यूजियम के प्रोफेसर क्रिस स्ट्रिंगर के कहा कि उस वक्त जीवनयापन बहुत कठिन था और खाना जुटाने के लिए सबसे बेहतर यही था कि आप अपने प्रतिद्वंद्वियों को ही खा जाएं। इससे अपने दुश्मन पर भी आपकी श्रेष्ठता साबित होती थी।प्रोफेसर स्ट्रिंगर के अनुसार वह लोग राक्षस नहीं थे और उन्हें मालूम था कि वह क्या कर रहे हैं। उन्होंने कहा कि वह लोग इतने विकसित थे कि वह लोगों का कायदे से अंतिम संस्कार करते थे। वह औजार भी बनाते थे और गुफाओं में चित्रकारी भी करते थे।1987 में ही मिली इन 41 हडि्डयों के अब जाकर हुए पूरे अध्ययन से यह पता चला है कि इन्हें कायदे से काटकर सारे मांस को निकाल लिया जाता था। इस खोज के परिणामों को पब्लिक लाइब्रेरी ऑफ साइंस वन पत्रिका में छापा गया है।


*मेरे विचार मे मानव के और जानवर के मान्स मे बायोलोजिकली कोइ फ़र्क़ नही है । यदि इन्सान बकरा, मुर्गा , गाय , सूअर, मछली, कोक्रोच , सान्प , अज़गर आदि को खा सकता है तो दूसरे इन्सान को क्यो नही खा सकता ?
इन्सान व जानवर मे अन्तर सभ्यता का है, तथा सभ्यता के प्रतिमान काल और परिवेष के अनुसार बदलते रहते है। बाकि हिन्दुस्तान के लोग कुत्ते या सान्प को खाने के बारे मे सोच भी नही सकते, लेकिन नगालेण्ड चले जाइये, वहा इन दोनो को शोक से खाया जाता है ।
यदि प्रचलित सभ्यता और कल्चर दूसरे इन्सान को खाने की अनुमति देती है तो आपत्ति क्या है। 
जहा तक मेरा व्यक्तिगत सवाल है, मै बचपन से ही शाकाहारी के रूप मे पला हु, तो मेरे लिये इन्सान और जानवर के मान्स् मे कोई फ़र्क़ नही है ।*

----------


## madhuu

> अपनी भूख को शांत करने के लिए प्राचीन ब्रिटेनवासी अपने ही बीच के लोगों को खा जाया करते थे। नेचुरल हिस्ट्री म्यूजियम की एक नई खोज में यह बात सामने आई है कि यह लोग न सिर्फ मानवीय मांस खाते थे बल्कि लाश की खोपड़ी का इस्तेमाल कप और कटोरियों के रूप में भी करते थे।
> दी डेली टेलिग्राफ अखबार की खबर के अनुसार इस खोज को सामने लाने वाले जीवाश्म विज्ञानियों को चेडर गॉर्ज से तीन लोगों के अवशेष मिले हैं, जो 14700 साल पुराने हैं। इनमें एक बच्चे का अवशेष भी है और इनके अध्ययन से यह पता चला है कि इन्हें मार कर इनकी लाश से मांस को अच्छी तरह निकाल कर खाया गया। उसके बाद इनकी खोपड़ी से कप और कटोरियां बनाई गईं।
> नेचुरल हिस्ट्री म्यूजियम के प्रोफेसर क्रिस स्ट्रिंगर के कहा कि उस वक्त जीवनयापन बहुत कठिन था और खाना जुटाने के लिए सबसे बेहतर यही था कि आप अपने प्रतिद्वंद्वियों को ही खा जाएं। इससे अपने दुश्मन पर भी आपकी श्रेष्ठता साबित होती थी।प्रोफेसर स्ट्रिंगर के अनुसार वह लोग राक्षस नहीं थे और उन्हें मालूम था कि वह क्या कर रहे हैं। उन्होंने कहा कि वह लोग इतने विकसित थे कि वह लोगों का कायदे से अंतिम संस्कार करते थे। वह औजार भी बनाते थे और गुफाओं में चित्रकारी भी करते थे।1987 में ही मिली इन 41 हडि्डयों के अब जाकर हुए पूरे अध्ययन से यह पता चला है कि इन्हें कायदे से काटकर सारे मांस को निकाल लिया जाता था। इस खोज के परिणामों को पब्लिक लाइब्रेरी ऑफ साइंस वन पत्रिका में छापा गया है।


*इस जानकारी के लिये कोफ़ जी को धन्यवाद और रेपो +++++ भी*

----------


## madhuu

> बिलकुल सच कहा है आपने मित्र.........
> ताइवान में मानव भ्रूण को बहुत चाव से खाया जाता है. वहाँ पर  अस्पतालों से होटलों के सीधे संपर्क हैं और जब कोई अविकसित शिशु का गर्भपात हो जाता है तो वह एक द्रव में संरक्षित कर के होटल्स में भेज दिए जाते हैं जहां पर वे मांग के अनुसार पकाए जाते हैं. इसमें सबसे बुरी बात यह है कि बहुत बार अधिक मांग होने पर अस्पताल-कर्मी गर्भवती माताओं को कुछ ऐसी दवाएं दे देते हैं जिससे गर्भस्थ शिशु को (माँ की जान का वास्ता देकर) प्रसव पूर्व ही  गर्भ से बाहर निकाल दिया जाता है. 
> मानव अंगों की तस्करी का बहुत बड़ा अड्डा चीन है. 
> अफ्रीकी कबीलाओं में भी आदम-खोर प्रजातियाँ अभी भी शेष हैं.


*उमा जी क्या आप बतायेन्गी कि मानव भ्रूण को होटेल मे परोसना क्या ताइवान मे लीगल है ?*

----------


## madhuu

> Yeh to nehle par dehla ho gaya


*धन्यवाद  अनिल जी, लेकिन मेरा इरादा मून जी को गलत साबित करने का बिल्कुल नही है । मै तो मात्र तस्वीर का दूसरा पहलू सामने लाने का प्रयास कर रहा हु । एक अछूते विषय को चर्चा का माध्यम बनाने के लिये मून जी को मेरी ओर से रेपो +++++*

----------


## GHOST.ABHI

> *मेरे विचार मे मानव के और जानवर के मान्स मे बायोलोजिकली कोइ फ़र्क़ नही है । यदि इन्सान बकरा, मुर्गा , गाय , सूअर, मछली, कोक्रोच , सान्प , अज़गर आदि को खा सकता है तो दूसरे इन्सान को क्यो नही खा सकता ?
> इन्सान व जानवर मे अन्तर सभ्यता का है, तथा सभ्यता के प्रतिमान काल और परिवेष के अनुसार बदलते रहते है। बाकि हिन्दुस्तान के लोग कुत्ते या सान्प को खाने के बारे मे सोच भी नही सकते, लेकिन नगालेण्ड चले जाइये, वहा इन दोनो को शोक से खाया जाता है ।
> यदि प्रचलित सभ्यता और कल्चर दूसरे इन्सान को खाने की अनुमति देती है तो आपत्ति क्या है। 
> जहा तक मेरा व्यक्तिगत सवाल है, मै बचपन से ही शाकाहारी के रूप मे पला हु, तो मेरे लिये इन्सान और जानवर के मान्स् मे कोई फ़र्क़ नही है ।*


INSAN AUR JAAN

----------


## Random user

सूत्र को बनाने वाले भाई सूत्र को छोड़कर कहाँ चले गै है आप, जल्दी आइए ओर कुछ अन्य नरबक्षी से मुलाकात करवाईए

----------


## Badtameez

कई आश्चर्यजनक बातें पता चली हैं।

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> *मेरे विचार मे मानव के और जानवर के मान्स मे बायोलोजिकली कोइ फ़र्क़ नही है । यदि इन्सान बकरा, मुर्गा , गाय , सूअर, मछली, कोक्रोच , सान्प , अज़गर आदि को खा सकता है तो दूसरे इन्सान को क्यो नही खा सकता ?
> इन्सान व जानवर मे अन्तर सभ्यता का है, तथा सभ्यता के प्रतिमान काल और परिवेष के अनुसार बदलते रहते है। बाकि हिन्दुस्तान के लोग कुत्ते या सान्प को खाने के बारे मे सोच भी नही सकते, लेकिन नगालेण्ड चले जाइये, वहा इन दोनो को शोक से खाया जाता है ।
> यदि प्रचलित सभ्यता और कल्चर दूसरे इन्सान को खाने की अनुमति देती है तो आपत्ति क्या है। 
> जहा तक मेरा व्यक्तिगत सवाल है, मै बचपन से ही शाकाहारी के रूप मे पला हु, तो मेरे लिये इन्सान और जानवर के मान्स् मे कोई फ़र्क़ नही है ।*


बायोलोजिकली तो भाई गैँहू,दाल,सब्जी आदि प्रत्येक खाने की चीज मैँ जीवन है! जीवात जीवेत भक्षणम

----------


## Koffkongen

*'मानव मांस का शौकीन था ब्रिटिश राजघराना'**लंदन ।।* अपनी भव्य दावतों और स्वादिष्ट व्यंजनों के शौक के लिए मशहूर ब्रिटेन का शाही घराना कभी मानव मांस खाने का भी शौकीन रहा है। एक किताब में इस बात का खुलासा किया गया है। 
' ममीज, कैनिबाल्स एंड वैम्पायर' किताब में खुलासा किया गया है कि ब्रिटेन के शाही घराने के लोग सम्भवत: 18वीं सदी के अंत तक मानव शरीर के हिस्से सुरुचिपूर्ण ढंग से खाते थे। 
समाचार पत्र 'डेली मेल' के मुताबिक किताब के लेखक रिचर्ड सग का कहना है कि न केवल शाही घराने के लोग बल्कि यूरोप के अमीर लोग भी मानव मांस के शौकीन थे। 

वैसे यह शाही घराना आधुनिक दुनिया के बर्बर नरभक्षियों की निंदा करता है, लेकिन वे मानव के शरीर में मौजूद वसा, मांस, हड्डियां, खून, दिमाग और त्वचा का भोजन के रूप में इस्तेमाल करते रहे हैं। 

मानव शरीर के अंगों का उपचार में भी इस्तेमाल किया जाता था। इसके लिए मानव मांस, हड्डियों या खून का इस्तेमाल किया जाता था। 

रिचर्ड सग कहते हैं, 'हमने साहित्य और इतिहास में पढ़ा है कि जेम्स प्रथम लाश से बनी दवा नहीं लेते थे, चार्ल्स द्वितीय खुद लाश से दवा बनाते थे और चार्ल्स प्रथम भी लाश से बनी दवा लेते थे।' उन्होंने कहा कि महारानी विक्टोरिया के समय में यह प्रथा गरीब लोगों  के बीच बनी रही।

----------


## Koffkongen

दक्षिण कोरिया के लोगों में एक आम धारणा प्रचलित है कि मानव मांस वाले कैप्सूल खाने से उन्हें रोगों से मुक्ति मिलेगी, साथ ही उनकी यौन क्षमता भी बढ़ जाएगी.
कोरिया के कस्टम विभाग का कहना है कि उसने अगस्त 2011 से अब तक चीन से तस्करी करके लाए जा रहे इस तरह के 17,500 कैप्सूलों को जब्त किया है.
अधिकारियों का कहना है कि इन कैप्सूलों में भरा जाने वाला पाउडर मानव मांस मृत शरीरों और इंसानी भ्रूण से हासिल किया जाता है.
अधिकारियों का ये भी कहना है कि ये कैप्सूल पूरी तरह से हानिकारक बैक्टीरिया से भरे हुए हैं और इससे स्वास्थ्य को खतरा है.
एक कस्टम अधिकारी ने कोरिया टाइम्स को बताया है, ''इस बात की पुष्टि हो चुकी है कि इन कैप्सूलों में भरा गया पदार्थ मानव शरीर के लिए हानिकारक है. ये एक तरह का सुपर-बैक्टीरिया है. हमें लोगों के स्वास्थ्य को सुरक्षित रखने के लिए कड़े कदम उठाने होंगे.''
एक अन्य समाचार पत्र का कहना है कि इन दवाओं को अन्य दूसरी दवाओं के साथ छिपाकर रखा जाता है और इसके बाद इनकी तस्करी की जाती है.
कस्टम अधिकारियों का कहना है कि कई बार तो इन कैप्सूलों को यात्रियों के सामान से भी पाया गया है.
दक्षिण कोरिया की एक टीवी डॉक्यूमेंट्री में बताया गया है कि मानव-मांस के पाउडर वाले इन कैप्सूलों को उत्तर-पूर्वी चीन से तस्करी करके दक्षिण कोरिया पहुंचा दिया जाता है.
चीन के स्वास्थ्य मंत्रालय का कहना है कि वो इस डॉक्यूमेंट्री में किए गए इन दावों की जांच कर रही है.
चीन के समाचार पत्र चाइना डेली के हवाले से मंत्रालय के प्रवक्ता डेंग हईहुआ का कहना है कि चीन में मृतक नवजात शिशुओं और भ्रूण के निपटारे की कड़ी व्यवस्था है.

----------


## Koffkongen

ये सोच के भी हमारे शरीर के रोंगटे खड़े हो जाते है कि कोई इंसान किसी दूसरे इंसान को अपना भोजन बना सकता है लेकिन अगर हम दुनिया भर में मिले प्रमाणों और ब्यौरों पर नज़र डाले तो चौकाने वाले तथ्य सामने आते है जिसमें एक मनुष्य द्वारा दूसरे मनुष्य का भक्षण किया गया है, है न यह चौकाने वाली बात, कुछ लोगों के लिए यह घृणा का विषय है, कुछ के अनुसार यह परंपरा है, कुछ लोगों ने मजबूरी में अपने प्राण बचाने के लिए इसे अंजाम दिया लेकिन कुछ ऐसे भी है जो अपनी मानसिक विकृति व शौक के कारण ऐसा करते है| लेकिन वर्तमान में यह एक जघन्य अपराध है जिसके लिए इस तरह के धृणित कार्य में लिप्त व्यक्तिके लिए तमाम मुल्कों में कठोर से कठोर सज़ा का प्रवाधान है|

आईये जानते है उन तथ्यों व सबूतों को जिनसे हमें इस प्रकार की घटनाओं और प्रमाण मिलते है| यह बात जितनी चौकाने वाली है उतनी ही हैरान करने वाली भी है| इंसानों के मांस खाने के लिए विख्यात वेस्ट इंडीज जनजाति कैरीब लोगों के लिए स्पेनिश नाम ‘कैनिबलिस’ है जिसका अर्थ है एक ऐसा कृत्य, जिसमें एक इंसान दूसरे इंसान का मांस खाता है इसे आदमखोरी भी कहा जाता है|


गौर करने वाली बात है अतीत में दुनिया भर के मनुष्यों के बीच व्यापक रूप से नरभक्षण का प्रचलन रहा था, जो बाद में भी 19वीं शताब्दी तक कुछ अलग-थलग दक्षिण प्रशांत महासागरीय देशों की संस्कृति में जारी रहा| एक समय था जब फिजी को नरभक्षी द्वीप के नाम से जाना जाता था, माना जाता है कि निएंडरथल नरभक्षण किया करते थे जिस कारण हो सकता है कि आधुनिक मनुष्यों द्वारा उनका अंत कर दिया गया हो|


बीबीसी की एक रिपोर्ट के अनुसार यूरोप में भी नरभक्षण के प्रमाण मिले है, पुरातत्ववेत्ताओ को दक्षिण पश्चिम जर्मनी में सात हज़ार साल पुराने क़ब्रिस्तान में सामूहिक नरभक्षण के प्रमाण मिले हैं, ऐन्टिक्विटी नामक पत्रिका में प्रकाशित इस शोध के लेखकों का कहना है कि यूरोप के आरंभिक नवप्रस्तर काल में नरभक्षण प्रचलित था| हर्क्सहेम नामक गांव के पास कोई 500 मानव अवशेष मिले हैं जिनके भक्षण का प्रमाण मिला है| इस क़ब्रिस्तान की सबसे पहली खुदाई 1996 में हुई थी और उसके बाद वर्ष 2005 व 2008 में इसे लेकर और खोज हुई| शोध दल के प्रमुख और फ़्रांस के बोर्दो विश्वविद्यालय के ब्रूनो बोलस्टिन ने बीबीसी को बताया कि उन्होंने और उनके सहयोगियों को इस बात के सबूत मिले हैं कि मानव हड्डियों को जान-बूझ कर काटा गया और तोड़ा गया जो नरभक्षण का प्रमाण है| कुछ वैज्ञानिक नरभक्षण के इस अनुमान को सही नहीं मानते, उनका तर्क है कि हड्डयों से गोश्त हटाना नरभक्षण का प्रमाण न होकर दफ़नाने के अनुष्ठान का हिस्सा हो सकता है|

----------


## Koffkongen

*क्या अकाल व भुखमरी थी, नरभक्षण का कारण?*


आईये आपको अवगत करवाते है कुछ ऐसे तथ्यों से जिसे जानकर आपको शायद ये सोचना पड़ जाये कि क्या मनुष्य कभी इतना भी मजबूर व बेवस हो सकता है कि उसे अपने समान मानव का मांस खाना पड़ जाये| अगर हम इतिहास पर नज़र डाले तो अकाल से पीड़ित लोगों द्वारा अंतिम सहारे के रूप में कभी-कभी नरभक्षण करने की बात सामने आती रही है| कुछ इसी प्रकार का मामला औपनिवेशिक जेम्सटाउन में देखने को मिला था जहां पर वहां के उपनिवेशियों ने 1609-1610 के दौरान नरभक्षण का सहारा लिया था, यह समय भुखमरी अवधि के रूप में जाना जाता है खाद्य आपूर्ति समाप्त हो जाने के बाद, कुछ उपनिवेशियों ने भोजन के लिए कब्रों को खोदकर शव निकालने शुरू किये| इसी दौरान, एक व्यक्ति ने सजा पाने से पहले स्वीकार किया था कि उसने अपनी गर्भवती पत्नी को मारा, नमक लगाया और उसे खा लिया इसके लिए सजा के तौर पर उसे ज़िंदा जला दिया गया| ऐसा ही एक अन्य घटना अमेरिका में देखने को मिली, यहां डोनर पार्टी नाम से ख्यात अधिवासियों के समूह ने जाड़े के समय बर्फ आच्छादित पहाड़ों पर अपने आपको बचाने के लिए नरभक्षण का सहारा लिया था|


1930 में, अपनी पुस्तक ‘द रेक ऑफ़ द डुमारू‘ में लोवेल थॉमस ने उल्लेख किया है कि प्रथम विश्व युद्ध के दौरान विस्फोट से डूब गए डुमारू जहाज के बचे हुए चालक दल के कुछ सदस्यों ने अपना जीवन बचाने के लिए नरभक्षण किया था| टूटे हुए जहाज के जीवित लोगों द्वारा मजबूरी में मानव मांस के सेवन करने का एक अन्य मामला फ्रांसीसी जहाज मेडुसाका है, जो 1816 में समुद्र तट से करीब साठ मील दूर अफ्रीका के समुद्री क्षेत्र ‘बैंक डी' आर्गुइन’ में फंस गया था|


1972 में, मोंटेवीडियो के स्टेला मैरिस कॉलेज की रग्बी टीम और उनके कुछ पारिवारिक सदस्यों से लदी उरुग्वेयाई एयर फ़ोर्स फ्लाइट 571 के दुर्घटना ग्रस्थ हो गई थी जिसमें सौभाग्य से बचे लोगों ने कई दिन दुर्धटना स्थल पर बिताये, वे सभी वहां पर 13 अक्टूबर 1972 से फंसे हुए थे, तकरीबन दो महीने बाद 22 दिसंबर 1972 को राहत कार्य शुरू हुआ था| जिस कारण उसमें जीवित बचे लोगों ने खुद को बचाने रखने के लिए नरभक्षण का सहारा लिया| जिसका ब्यौरा 1974 में पियर्स पॉल रीड द्वारा लिखी गई पुस्तक, Alive: The Story of the Andes Survivors, में दर्ज है| जिस पर 1993 में फिल्म 'अलाइव' बनी थी और 2008 में एक वृत्तचित्र: 'स्ट्रेंडेड: आई' हैव कम फ्रॉम अ प्लेन दैट क्रैशड ऑन द माउंटेंस' का निर्माण हुआ|


जार्ड डायमंड ने भी अपनी "गन्स, जर्म्स एंड स्टील" में भी ईस्टर द्वीप में हुए नरभक्षण का वर्णन किया है|


*पुराणिक कथाओं में भी है नरभक्षण का वर्णन:-*पौराणिक कथाओं व ग्रीक पौराणिक कथाओं में नरभक्षण पर अनेक कहानियां प्रचलित है|


हिंदू पौराणिक कथा-कहानियों में दुष्ट आत्मा का वर्णन मिलता है जिसे "असुर" या "राक्षस" भी कहा जाता था, जो जंगलों में रहते थे और सभी प्रकार के प्राणियों का भक्षण किया करते थे, जिनके पास अनेक प्रकार की अलौकिक शक्तियों होती थी|


*प्राचीनयुग में नरभक्षण के प्रमाण:-*प्रारंभिक इतिहास और साहित्य में कई जगह नरभक्षण का उल्लेख किया गया है, समारिया की घेराबंदी के दौरान बाइबल में भी इसका जिक्र है| दो महिलाओं ने अपने बच्चों को खाने के लिए एक समझौता किया, एक मां ने अपने बच्चे को पकाया और दूसरी मां ने उसे खाने के बाद अपने बच्चे को पकाने से इंकार कर दिया| ई.सं.70 में रोम द्वारा यरूशलेम की घेराबंदी के दौरान इसी तरह की कहानी फ्लेविअस जोसेफस द्वारा बताई गयी|

----------


## Koffkongen

*मध्य युग में भी मिलते है नरभक्षण के सबूत:

-*यूरोप में थोड़े समय के लिए, एक अनोखे व असामान्य तरह का नरभक्षण शुरू हुआ था, जब डामर में संरक्षित हजारों मिस्र की ममी बाहर लायी गई तब उसे दवा के रूप में बेच दिया गया जो उस समय एक व्यापक पैमाने का कारोबार बन गया था, ये 16 वीं शताब्दी के अंत तक फलता-फूलता रहा| लेकिन यह "सनक" जल्दी ही समाप्त हो गयी, क्योंकि पता चला कि वास्तव में वो ममी हाल ही में मरे गुलामों की थीं दो सदी पहले तक, यह विश्वास किया जाता रहा था कि खून रोकने में ममी एक दावा का काम करती है, जिसे चूरे के रूप में उसे औषधि की तरह बेचा जाता था|

----------


## Koffkongen

*प्रारंभिक आधुनिक युग व नरभक्षण:

-*हालांकि, ऐसे अनेक सुरक्षित दस्तावेज मौजूद हैं जिनमें संस्कृतियों में मृतकों के नियमित भक्षण को दर्शाया गया है, प्रशांत महासागर के अन्य द्वीपों की संस्कृतियां कुछ हद तक नरभक्षण की अनुमति दिया करती थीं| जैसे कि न्यूज़ीलैंड का माओरी कबीला, 1809 में एक भयानक घटना घटी थी, जिसमे नॉर्थलैंड के व्हानगारोआ प्रायद्वीप के माओरियों ने बोयड जहाज के यात्रियों और चालक दल के 66 लोगों को मारकर खा लिया था|


1816 में लठ्ठों के एक बेड़े पर चार दिनों तक दिशाहीन बहने के बाद फ्रांसिसी जहाज मेडुसा के जीवित बचे लोगों ने नरभक्षण का सहारा लिया था, जिसे थियोडोर गेरीकौल्ट की पेंटिंग 'राफ्ट ऑफ़ द मेडुसा' ने उनकी इस दुर्दशा को दुनिया भर में मशहूर कर दिया था|


कांगो फ्री स्टेट स्थित लेक मांटुम्बा से 3 अगस्त, 1903 को रोजर केसमेंट ने लिस्बन स्थित अपने एक कौंसुलर साथी को लिखा: "यहां के सभी लोग नरभक्षी हैं, तुमने अपने जीवन में कभी भी ऐसे अजीब लोग नहीं देखे होंगे| जंगल में ऐसे बौने भी हैं जो लंबे मानवों से भी कहीं अधिक बदतर नरभक्षी हैं| वे मनुष्य का कच्चा मांस खा लिया करते हैं! यह एक सच्चाई है" केसमेंट ने आगे लिखा कि किस तरह हमलावरों ने "घर जाते वक्त वैवाहिक भोज की हांड़ी के लिए एक बौने को मार गिराया...जैसा कि मैंने कहा, बौनों को रसोई की हांड़ी की जरूरत नहीं, वे युद्धस्थल में ही अपने मानव शिकार को खाते और पीते हैं| ये कोई परीकथा नहीं हैं मेरे प्यारे कोव्पर, बल्कि इस बेचारे, अंधकारपूर्ण असभ्य देश के केंद्र की एक वीभत्स वास्तविकता है|

----------


## Koffkongen

*आधुनिक युग में भी मौजूद है नरभक्षण:

-*एक भारतीय युद्धबंदी, लांस नायक हातम अली (बाद में पाकिस्तान के नागरिक) ने न्यू गिनी में गवाही दी थी: "जापानियों ने कैदियों का चयन शुरू किया और हर दिन एक कैदी बाहर ले जाया जाता और उसे मार कर सैनिक खा लिया करते थे| मैंने व्यक्तिगत तौर पर ऐसा होते देखा है और यहां लगभग 100 कैदियों को जापानियों ने खाया है, हममें से बाकी बचे लोगों को 50 मील दूर दूसरी जगह ले जाया गया| जहां बीमारी से 10 कैदियों की मृत्यु हो गई उस स्थान पर भी, जापानियों ने खाने के लिए कैदियों का चयन करना जारी रखा|


फरवरी 1945 को चिचिजीमा में एक प्रलेखित मामला सामने आया, जिसमें जापानी सैनिकों ने पांच अमेरिकी वायुसैनिकों को मारकर खा लिया था 1947 में एक युद्ध मुकदमे में इस मामले की जांच की गयी और 30 जापानी सैनिकों पर मुकदमा चलाया गया और उन्हें फांसी दे दी गयी|


1960 और 1970 के दशक में दक्षिण पूर्व एशियाई युद्ध के दौरान पत्रकार नील डेविस ने नरभक्षण की खबर दी थी| डेविस ने बताया कि कंबोडियाई सेना ने रिवाज के अनुसार मृत शत्रुओं के अंग खाए, विशेष रूप से कलेजे|

----------


## Koffkongen

*मानसिक विकृति व अपराधिक प्रवृति:-*डोरान्गेल वर्गास वेनेजुएला का एक सीरियल किलर और नरभक्षक था; जो "एल कोमेगेंटे" के नाम से जाना जाता है, जो एक स्पैनिश शब्द है जिसका प्रयोग "आदमखोर" के लिए किया जाता है, 1999 में अपनी गिरफ्तारी से पहले वर्गास ने दो साल की अवधि में कम से कम 10 व्यक्तियों को खाया था|


संयुक्त राज्य अमेरिका का सीरियल किलर, जेफरी डाहमर 1991 में अपनी गिरफ्तारी और कारावास से पहले नरभक्षण के प्रयोग किया करता था उसके घर के अंदर के बर्तन से मानव मांस और हड्डियों के निशान मिले, संभवतः उसे अपने शिकारों के स्मृति चिह्न रखने की आदत थी|


फरवरी 2004 को, एक 39 वर्षीय पीटर ब्रायन नामक ब्रिटेनवासी अपने मित्र को मारकर खाने के कारण ईस्ट लंदन से पकड़ा गया था| वह एक ह्त्या के मामले में पहले भी गिरफ्तार हो चुका था, लेकिन इस कुकृत्य के किये जाने से कुछ समय पहले ही वह रिहा किया गया था|


भारत में, उत्तर प्रदेश के निठारी गाँव में वर्ष 2006 में एक मकान के करीब मौजूद नाले से 8 बच्चों के कंकाल मिले थे। जिसमें जाँच के दौरान मामले में दोषी करार दिया गए घर के नौकर सुरिंदर कोली ने बच्चों को मारकर खा जाने की बात भी कही थी। कोली को अदालत हालहि में मौत की सजा सुना चुकी है।


फरवरी 2012 में, अखबारों में छपी एक खबर के अनुसार में यूपी के मेरठ जिले में बच्चा चुराने वाले एक अंतरराज्यीय गिरोह का पता चला है। इस गिरोह के सदस्य नरभक्षी बताए जाते हैं। जांच से पता चला है कि मनमाफिक पैसा नहीं मिलने पर गिरोह के सदस्य अगवा किए गए बच्चों को भून कर खा जाया करते थे, 150 लोंगों का यह नेटवर्क यूपी हरियाणा और दिल्ली तक फैला हुआ बताया जाता है।


वैसे हमारे भारत में भी अघोर संप्रदाय साधना व कर्मकांड के लिए मृतक के मांस का भक्षण करते है मृतक का मांस जहां एक ओर सामान्य जनता में अस्पृश्य होता है वहीं इसे अघोरी अपनी साघना का हिस्सा बताते है|


जब मैं इस विषय पर लेख लिख रहा था तो मैं खुद भी इन सब तथ्यों को जानकर हैरान हुआ, और एक ऐसा समय भी आया जब मैने सोचा की मैं इस विषय पर लेख नहीं लिखूंगा लेकिन फिर सोचा की मुझे इन तथ्यों से आप सबको रूबरू करवाना चाहिए| क्योंकि अगर हमारी दुनियां में अच्छाई है तो कुछ ऐसी बुराई, कुप्रथा व अपराध भी पनप रहे है जिसे समाज से तुरंत निकाल फेकना हमारा कर्तव्य है|

----------


## Koffkongen

सभी पोस्ट इन्टरनेट से खोजी है

----------


## Koffkongen

*नरभक्षण*मुक्त ज्ञानकोष विकिपीडिया से

*नरभक्षण* (नरभक्षण ) (नरभक्षण की आदत के लिए विख्यात वेस्ट इंडीज जनजाति कैरीब लोगों[1] के लिए स्पेनिश नाम कैनिबलिस से)[2] एक ऐसा कृत्य या अभ्यास है, जिसमें एक मनुष्य दूसरे मनुष्य का मांस खाया करता है. इसे आदमखोरी (anthropophagy) भी कहा जाता है.
हालांकि "कैनिबलिज्म" (नरभक्षण) अभिव्यक्ति के मूल में मनुष्य द्वारा दूसरे मनुष्य के खाने का कृत्य है, लेकिन प्राणीशास्त्र में इसका विस्तार करते हुए किसी भी प्राणी द्वारा अपने वर्ग या प्रकार के सदस्यों के भक्षण के कृत्य को भी शामिल कर लिया गया है. इसमें अपने जोड़े का भक्षण भी शामिल है. एक संबंधित शब्द, "कैनिबलाइजेशन" (अंगोपयोग) के अनेक अर्थ हैं, जो लाक्षणिक रूप से कैनिबलिज्म से व्युत्पन्न हैं. विपणन में, एक उत्पाद के कारण उसी कंपनी के अन्य उत्पाद के बाजार के शेयर के नुकसान के सिलसिले में इसका उल्लेख किया जा सकता है. प्रकाशन में, इसका मतलब अन्य स्रोत से सामग्री लेना हो सकता है. विनिर्माण में, बचाए हुए माल के भागों के पुनःप्रयोग पर इसका उल्लेख हो सकता है.[3]
खासकर लाइबेरिया[4] और कांगो में, अनेक युद्धों में हाल ही में नरभक्षण के अभ्यास और उसकी तीव्र निंदा दोनों ही देखी गयी.[5]

----------


## Koffkongen

अतीत में दुनिया भर के मनुष्यों के बीच व्यापक रूप से नरभक्षण का प्रचलन रहा था, जो 19वीं शताब्दी तक कुछ अलग-थलग दक्षिण प्रशांत महासागरीय देशों की संस्कृति में जारी रहा; और, कुछ मामलों में द्वीपीय मेलेनेशिया में, जहां मूलरूप से मांस-बाजारों का अस्तित्व था.[11]फिजी को कभी 'नरभक्षी द्वीप' ('Cannibal Isles') के नाम से जाना जाता था.[12]माना जाता है कि निएंडरथल नरभक्षण किया करते थे,[13][14] और हो सकता है कि आधुनिक मनुष्यों द्वारा उन्हें ही कैनिबलाइज्ड अर्थात् विलुप्त कर दिया गया हो.[15]
अकाल से पीड़ित लोगों के लिए कभी-कभी नरभक्षण अंतिम उपाय रहा है, जैसा कि अनुमान लगाया गया है कि ऐसा औपनिवेशिक रौनोक द्वीप में हुआ था. कभी-कभी यह आधुनिक समय में भी हुआ है. एक प्रसिद्ध उदाहरण है उरुग्वेयन एयर फ़ोर्स फ्लाइट 571 की दुर्घटना, जिसके बाद कुछ बचे हुए यात्रियों ने मृतकों को खाया. इसके अलावा, कुछ मानसिक रूप से बीमार व्यक्ति दूसरों को खाने और नरभक्षण करने के मामले में ग्रस्त रहे हैं, जैसे कि जेफरी डाहमर और अल्बर्ट फिश. नरभक्षण पर मानसिक विकार का लेबल लगाने का औपचारिक रूप से विरोध किया गया है.[16]
धर्म, पौराणिक कथाओं, परी कथाओं और कलाकृतियों में नरभक्षण का विषय दर्शाया गया है; उदाहरणस्वरुप, 1819 में फ्रांसिसी शिला मुद्रक थियोडोर गेरीकौल्ट ने_द राफ्ट ऑफ़ द मेडुसा_ में नरभक्षण को चित्रित किया है. लोकप्रिय संस्कृति में इस पर व्यंग्य किया गया है, जैसे कि मोंटी पायथन के लाइफबोट स्के

----------


## Koffkongen



----------


## Koffkongen

भारत के धर्म गर्न्थो मैं मोजूद नरभक्षी इंसान

महासुतसोम जातक (मथुरा संग्रहालय मूर्ति संख्या-१४.४३१, ००.जे.२३)३ (चित्र-१५)

इस कथा का सबसे अच्छा उदाहरण एक प्रस्तर खण्ड पर प्राप्त होता है। यहाँ एक पुरुष कंधें पर बहेंगी लिए जा रहा है जिसके दोनों छोरों से एक-एक मानव आकृति लटक रही है।

इस जातक की कथानुसार एक समय वाराणसी के किसी राजा को मानव का मांस खाने की रुचि उत्पन्न हो गई। अपनी दुष्ट इच्छा का पूर्ण करने के लिए उसने कितने ही निरीह मनुष्यों को मार डाला। जब इसका भेद खुला तब लोगों ने उसे राज्य से राजच्युत कर निकाल दिया। इसके बाद वह जंगल में पहुँचकर वहाँ पर भी आने-जाने वाले पथिकों को मार कर खाने लगा। एक बार उसके पैर में चोट लगी। अतएव उसने वृक्ष देवता की मनौती की कि उसका व्रण एक सप्ताह में ठीक होने पर वह एक सौ एक कुमारों की बलि चढ़वाएगा। संयोग से उसका पैर ठीक हो गया। अब अपनी मनौती की पूर्ति के लिए उसने एक सौ एक कुमारों को पकड़कर एक वृक्ष से लटका दिया। अन्तिम कुमार बोधिसत्व 'सुतसोम' थे जिन्हें इस नरभक्षक ने पकड़ लिया, पर बोधिसत्व के अदम्य साहस, निर्भीकता आदि गुणों से वह अत्याधिक प्रभावित हुआ और अन्ततोगत्वा उसकी सम्पूर्ण जीवन-धारा को पलट देने में 'बोधिसत्व सुतसोम' पूरी तरह सफल हो गया।

----------


## amar2007

विकृत वैदिक युग में गोमेध, अश्वमेध, अजमेध के साथ नरमेध का प्रचलन भी था  जिसमें विजित पुरुष या इच्छित पुरुष की बलि देने के बाद उसे भून कर खा लिया  जाता था . पौराणिक , तांत्रिक और अघोरी युग में भी नरबली का प्रचलन था .  विशेष रूप से काली देवी को नरबली देने से प्राप्त होने वाले लाभों का एक  पुराण में विस्तृत वर्णन है . बाद में नरमुंड की जगह नारियल और खून की जगह  लाल सिंदूर ने ले ली . परिस्थितियाँ बदलने पर वास्तविक चीज़ों की जगह नारियल  और सिंदूर का  प्रतीकों के रूप में  इस्तेमाल होने लगा . तांत्रिकों  द्वारा यदा कदा नरबली की घटनाएँ आज भी सुनाई दे जाती हैं .

----------


## fullmoon

*मिलिए अगले नरभक्षी  जिसकी कहानी आपको जरूर चौंकने पर मजबूर कर देगी....*

----------


## fullmoon

:skull:*अल्बर्ट फिश*:skull:

----------


## fullmoon

*इंसान के रूप में एक दरिंदा....*
*
इसके चेहरे पर ना जाएँ,*
*
ये असल ज़िन्दगी में एक परपीड़क (SADISTIC) व्यक्ति था.*

----------


## fullmoon

*इसे बच्चों का उत्पीडन करने में विशेष सुख मिला करता था.*
*
बच्चों के साथ बलात्कार करना और उनका  मांस खाना भी इसकी आदत में शुमार था.*

----------


## fullmoon

*इस अमेरिकी नागरिक ने कम से कम 4 लोगों की ह्त्या करके उनके मॉस का आनंद लिया था.*
*
पर ये चर्चा में आया...*
*
Grace Budd murder केस से*

----------


## fullmoon

*Grace Budd murder केस

**इस केस की कहानी  शुरू होती है 25 मई,1928 में .*
*
जब एक अखबार में फिश ने एक विज्ञापन देखा,

जिसमे किसी Edward बुद्द नाम के 18 साल के लड़के ने लिखा था की 

उसे नौकरी 

चाहिए.*

----------


## fullmoon

*फिश को अपना शिकार मिल गया था.*
*
वो एडवर्ड के बताये पते पर पहुंचा 

और उसे आश्वासन दिया की वो उसे नौकरी देगा ,*

----------


## fullmoon

*पर फिर उसकी नज़र पड़ गयी उसकी छोटी बहन Grace Budd  पर ,

जो की मात्र 10 वर्ष की थी.

*

----------


## fullmoon

*उसने एडवर्ड से माफ़ी मांग ली की अभी वो उसे नौकरी नहीं दे पायेगा

पर  साथ ही उसके परिवार से दोस्ती बनाये रखी*

----------


## fullmoon

*एक दिन शाम को उसने GRACE के माँ बाप से अनुमति मांगी की वो GRACE को अपनी भतीजी की जन्म दिन पार्टी में ले जाना चाहता है.*
*
एक बूढ़े व्यक्ति पर कौन शक कर सकता है.*
*
उन्होंने उसे हंसी ख़ुशी इजाज़त दे दी.*

----------


## fullmoon

*उस दिन के बाद से GRACE कभी घर नहीं लौट सकी....*
*
उसके साथ क्या हुआ कोई नहीं जान सका...*

----------


## fullmoon

*उसका अपहरण करने के शक में पुलिस ने एक अन्य  व्यक्ति को गिरफ्तार किया 

और 108 दिन जेल में रखा पर कोई अपराध सिद्ध ना हो पाने के कारन उसे छोड़ दिया गया.*
*
और केस पेंडिंग हो गया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*इस केस में नया मोड़ तब आया जब कि  इस घटना को घटना को घटने के  6 साल बाद GARCE के माता पिता को फिश का एक पत्र  आया,

जिसमे उसने जो लिखा था वो किसी भी अच्छे खासे व्यक्ति कि रूह को कंपा दे....*

----------


## fullmoon

*उसने लिखा था.........................*

----------


## fullmoon

*"DEAR MRS . BUD 1894 में मेरा एक मित्र जॉन DAVIS पानी  के जहाज से HONG KONG गया.*
*
वहां उसने एक नयी चीज़ देखी कि वहां हर प्रकार का इंसानी मांस $1–3 per pound.में मिल रहा था.*

----------


## fullmoon

*यहाँ तक कि १२ साल से छोटे बच्चों को भी वहां इस लिए बेचा जा रहा था

ताकि लोग उनका मांस खा सकें.*

----------


## fullmoon

*ये उसके लिए नया अनुभव था ,इस प्रकार मानव मांस का खुला बाज़ार देखना....*
*
उसने भी इस नयी चीज़ का अनुभव करना चाहा...*

----------


## fullmoon

*जब वो वापस NEWYORK आया तो अपने साथ 7 और 11 साल के दो लडको को लेता आया

ताकि इनके मांस का स्वाद चख सके...*

----------


## fullmoon

*उसने मुझे बताया कि वो उन दोनों लडको को अपने घर ले आया 

और उनके सारे कपडे उतार कर उन्हें नग्न कर दिया 

और उनके सारे कपडे और सामान जला दिया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*रोज़ वो उनको पीटता और यातनाये देता 

ताकि उनके मांस का स्वाद और बढे....

और उनका मांस नाजुक बना रहे.*

----------


## fullmoon

*सबसे पहले उसने 11 साल के लड़के को चुना ,

क्योंकि उसके हिप्स बहुत बड़े थे,

सो उसने सोचा कि इसका ज्यादा मांस  बनेगा.*
*
फिर उसने उसके सारे शरीर के अंगो के छोटे छोटे टुकड़े किये 

 और उन्हें उबाल कर उसकी डिश बनायी ,( सर को छोड़ कर)*

----------


## fullmoon

*और फिर छोटे लड़के को भी मार कर उसके मांस का भी स्वाद चखा....*

----------


## fullmoon

*उसने जब मुझे ये घटना सुनाई 

तो मुझ में भी इंसानी मांस खाने कि तलब लग गयी .*
*
मैं मौका ढूँढने    लगा.*

----------


## fullmoon

*मैं मानता  हूँ जब आपकी 10 साल कि बेटी GARCE को पहली बार मैंने देखा 

तो मुझे लगा कि मेरा सपना पूरा होने वाला है.*

----------


## fullmoon

*याद है आपको जब वो पहली बार मेरी गोद में आकर बैठ गयी थी,

तो मेरे दिमाग में एक ही ख्याल आ रहा था 

कि इसको तो काट कर खाने में कितना मज़ा आएगा.*

----------


## fullmoon

*फिर मैंने प्लान बनाया 

और आपसे एक झूठी जन्मदिन पार्टी में उसे ले जाने कि अनुमति मांगी.*
*
आप ने हाँ कह दिया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*मैं उसे लेकर एक सुनसान घर में चला गया...*
*
वहां उसे दुसरे कमरे में बिठा कर मैंने अपने सारे कपडे उतार दिए 

और नग्न होकर उसे कमरे में आने के लिए आवाज़ दी.*

----------


## fullmoon

*वो जब आई तो मैं छुप गया.*
*
फिर मैं बाहर  निकला 

तो मुझे नग्न देखकर वो रोने लगी.*

----------


## fullmoon

*वो भागने लगी और कहने लगी को वो अपनी मम्मा से शिकायत कर देगी 

तब मैंने उसे पकड़ा और उसके भी सारे कपडे उतार कर उसे नग्न कर दिया,*
*
उसने बचने कि बहुत कोशिश कि मुझे नोचा खसोटा 

पर आखिर वो मेरे काबू  में आ ही गयी.*

----------


## fullmoon

*फिर मैंने उसका गला दबा कर उसे मार डाला 

और फिर वहीँ पर उसके शरीर के छोटे छोटे टुकड़े किये...*
*
फिर उसे पका कर खाया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*अब आपको क्या बताऊँ  कि उसके स्वीट से दोनों हिप्स को जब मैंने ओवेन में BAKE कर के खाया 

तो कितना मज़ा आया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*मुझे 9 दिन लग गए उसको पूरा खाने में.*

----------


## fullmoon

*हाँ आप से एक बात कहना चाहता हूँ 

कि मैंने उसके साथ कभी सेक्स नहीं किया* 
*
आपकी बेटी VIRGIN ही मरी है"*

----------


## fullmoon

*आप सब अंदाजा लगा सकते हैं 

एक माँ बाप का इस ख़त को पढ़ कर क्या हाल हुआ होगा.*
*
उन्होंने तो सोच लिया था की उनकी बेटी गायब हो गयी 

पर अब ये सच जानकर तो वो अन्दर तक हिल गए.*

----------


## fullmoon

*ख़त पुलिस के पास गया 

और फिर इस ख़त के सहारे फिश को trace किया गया*

----------


## fullmoon

*और फिर उसे भी इस कुकृत्य के लिए इलेक्ट्रिक chair पर बैठा कर तब तक झटके दिए गए,

जब तक उसकी मौत ना हो गयी.*

----------


## fullmoon

*फिश एक सनकी किस्म का इंसान था.

वो दूसरो को कष्ट* *देने* *के साथ साथ खुद को भी कष्ट देता था,

*

----------


## fullmoon

*वो ऊन को एक द्रव्य में भिगो कर अपनी गुदा में डालता था.*
*
और फिर उसमे आग लगाता* * था.*

----------


## fullmoon

*इसके अलावा उसने अपने शरीर के श्रोणी प्रदेश में दो दर्ज़न सुइयों को चुभो कर रखा हुआ था,*
*
ये राज़ उसके postmartum के बाद सामने आया.

*

----------


## fullmoon

*फिश की हैवानियत पर बाद में एक documentary भी बनी....

*

----------


## fullmoon

*और अब इंतज़ार कीजिये अगले दुर्दांत नरभक्षी से मिलने का....*

----------


## fullmoon

*और आप सब दोस्तों से एक बात और कहना चाहता हूँ की इस सूत्र को कॉपी पेस्ट सूत्र ना* *बनने** दे...

इसे मैंने शुरू किया है 

और मुझे इसे अपने तरीके से ही चलाने दे...

नहीं तो ये अपने विषय से भटक जाएगा.

धन्यवाद....*

----------


## faqrudeen

_सच कहा भाईजान.
इससे सूत्र में तालमेल बिगड़ जाता है. और रूचि नहीं रहती . प्लीज़ भाई जान  सूत्र में फुल्ल्मून जी को लिखने दें औरफालतू की बातें लिखकर   बोर ना करें  
_

----------


## Mukul00

ये सब जानकारी बडी मुश्किल से मिलती है।

----------


## badboy123455

> *इसके अलावा उसने अपने शरीर के श्रोणी प्रदेश में दो दर्ज़न सुइयों को चुभो कर रखा हुआ था,*
> *
> ये राज़ उसके postmartum के बाद सामने आया.
> 
> *


*
इस बुढहू को मारने से पहले खतरनाक यातना डी जानी चाहिए थी ,पर मून भाई ये श्रोणि प्रदेश कोनसा होता हे जहा उसने सुइयाँ चुभो रखी थी ,ओर इसे छ साल बाद खत भेजने की क्या सूझी,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## shashi009

> *और अब इंतज़ार कीजिये अगले दुर्दांत नरभक्षी से मिलने का....*


बहुत ही दुर्दांत कहानी है, पढकर कर दिल दहल गया है.....आपकी कोशिशो को सलाम.  ++++  रेपो स्वीकार करे.

----------


## hsukhiya

*सर जी एक और बेहतरीन जानकारी एक और सनकी दरिंदा जिसे उस फूल सी बच्ची को मारते वक्त 
उसके ऊपर थोड़ी सी भी दया नहीं आयी ....

वो तो सचमुच आदमी की छकल में एक हैवान है उसे तो तौर्चेर पोर्न फिल्मो की तरह यातनाये देनी चाहिए थी आपने बताई हुई मौत तो उसके लिए एक साधारण मौत थी....
*


> *और आप सब दोस्तों से एक बात और कहना चाहता हूँ की इस सूत्र को कॉपी पेस्ट सूत्र ना* *बनने** दे...
> 
> इसे मैंने शुरू किया है 
> 
> और मुझे इसे अपने तरीके से ही चलाने दे...
> 
> नहीं तो ये अपने विषय से भटक जाएगा.
> 
> धन्यवाद....*


*सर जी आपकी इस बात से मै सहमत हूँ  
*

----------


## fullmoon

> *
> इस बुढहू को मारने से पहले खतरनाक यातना डी जानी चाहिए थी ,पर मून भाई ये श्रोणि प्रदेश कोनसा होता हे जहा उसने सुइयाँ चुभो रखी थी ,ओर इसे छ साल बाद खत भेजने की क्या सूझी,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*


*श्रोणी प्रदेश यानी की कमर के ठीक नीचे का हिस्सा....**
और बैड भाई आप तो स्वयं कानून की इतनी अच्छी समझ रखते हो तो आपको पता ही होगा की भारत क्या किसी भी देश में ऐसा क़ानून नहीं बना है की किसी भी जुर्म के लिए मुजरिम को तडपा तडपा कर यातनाएं देकर मौत की सज़ा दी जाए.*
*
और वो    ख़त  6 साल  बाद  भेजने  का कारन  मुझे लगता है की अपराधियों में छिपी एक भावना ,*
*अपराध करके वो सोचते हैं की उनको प्रचार तो मिला ही नहीं.*
*ANTI PUBLICITY ही PUBLICITY तो वो भी चाहते हैं.*
*इसी लिए उसने ये ख़त भेजा होगा,तभी तो फिश का नाम उस केस के बाद टॉप १० कुख्यात नरभक्षियों में आता है.*
*नहीं तो उसे कोई कहाँ जान* *पाता*

----------


## fullmoon

*दोस्तों ,*
*
इस सूत्र पर अगली कहानी आपको रोमांच से भर देगी .*
*
एक ऐसी माँ की सच्ची कहानी जिसने की अपनी बहन और रिश्तेदारों के साथ मिलकर अपने दो 13 साल के बच्चों को नरभक्षी बनने को मजबूर किया ,*
*
उन्हें 8 महीने तक सिगरेट से जलाया* 
*
और फिर उनको कैसे प्रताड़ित करके मानव का कच्चा मांस खिला कर खुद नरभक्षी बनाया....*
*
एक ऐसा केस   जिससे सारी दुनिया में माँ की ममता शर्मसार हो गयी....

**जल्द ही....*

----------


## groopji

मून जी आपका एक और नया सूत्र जो किसी भी व्यक्ति को पहले पन्ने से आखिरी पन्ने तक पूरा पढ़ने के लिए मजबूर कर देता है चाहे वो आपका प्रशसंक हो या आलोचक पूरे पन्ने पढ़ कर ही दम लेता है 

आपने एक बार फिर से दुनिया के अनछुए पहलुओ से परिचित करवाया आपको पुन: बहुत बहुत बधाई

----------


## nkrnkt

एक अच्छी जानकारी ... और सचेत करने के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## Bhai G

वाह मून भाई ..............
बिलकुल ही अनछुए विषय को उठाकर सूत्र का निर्माण किया हे
आपकी लेखन शेली से सब लोग पहले से ही अवगत हे और ये सित्र एक बार फिर साबित करता है की भाषा पर आपकी पकड़ कितनी मजबूत है

----------


## simply_deep

*moon ji छा गए गुरु*

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_राकेश जी 
आप के द्वारा प्रस्तुत लेख काफी डरावनी है...
और इस विषय पे इतना अच्छा लेख शायद ही नेट पे मिले...
आप वाकई साधुवाद और रेपो के हक़दार है ... धन्यवाद ... _ :salut:

----------


## Random user

छा गए गुरु............

----------


## fullmoon

*तो दोस्तों,आज मैं जिस केस की बात करने जा रहा हों,

वो अपने आप  में एक अनोखी मिसाल है .*
*
ये केस भी जुडा  है नरभक्षियों से ,*
*
मगर अंतर ये है की इसमें मानव मांस को खाने के लिए मजबूर किया गया था.*

----------


## fullmoon

*किसने ,

किसको?*
*
जवाब सुनकर आप हैरत में डूब जायेंगे....*

----------


## fullmoon

*एक माँ ने अपने अपने बेटे को,

वो भी किसी और का नहीं बल्कि बेटे को खुद अपना यानि बेटे का ही मांस खाने के लिए मजबूर किया गया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*इस कुकृत्य की पूरी डिटेल लेते हैं,

आज के केस में जो की कानून के पन्नो में मशहूर है,

इस नाम से....*

----------


## fullmoon

:skull:*Mauerova FAMILY CASE*:skull:

----------


## fullmoon

*यह  केस घटित हुआ था चेक गणराज्य में* 
*
और ये केस प्रकाश ने आया था....*
*
10 may 2007 को....*

----------


## fullmoon

*इस केस की प्रमुख सूत्रधार है 31 साल की ये औरत ,

जिसका नाम है...

**Klara Mauerova

*

----------


## fullmoon

*KLARA के दो लड़के हैं इस केस में 8 साल का ONDREJ और 10साल का JACUB .*
*
 प्रताड़ित  हुए वो दो बच्चे जिनके ये नाम है....*
*
इस चित्र में आप उन दोनों को दांयी  तरफ देख सकते हैं....

*

----------


## fullmoon

*KLARA के साथ इस गुनाह में भागीदार थी उसकी 35 वर्षीया बहन कटरीना*
*
ये चित्र उसी का है....*

----------


## fullmoon

*ये दोनों बहने  एक गुप्त धार्मिक संगठन** " Grail Movement "* *की सदस्या हैं.*

----------


## fullmoon

*इस संगठन  में ब्रिटेन और यूरोप के  बड़ी तादात में लोग शामिल हैं.*
*
इसमें अपने ही सबसे प्रिय पारिवारिक जनों को कष्ट देकर मुक्ति का मार्ग खोजा जाता है.*

----------


## fullmoon

*तो इसी संगठन की शर्तों को मानते हुए KLARA ने अपने 8 साल के लड़के ONDREJ और 10 साल के लड़के JACUB को इस कुर्बानी के मार्ग पर डाल दिया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*इन दोनों ने मिलकर JACUB और ONDREJ को लोहे के पिंजड़ो में कैद कर दिया 

और उनके पैरों में लोहे की जंजीरें बाँध कर 

उसका एक सिरा टेबल के साथ बाँध दिया .*

----------


## fullmoon

*और फिर शुरू हुआ हैवानियत   का एक दौर ,

जिसकी कल्पना करने से ही रूह कांप उठे.*
*
उन दोनों मासूमो को उसकी माँ और मासी के अलावा सारे परिवार के और संगठन के सदस्यों द्वारा रोज सिगरेट से जलाया जाता.*

----------


## fullmoon

*इसके बाद चमड़े की बेल्ट से उनकी रोज़ चमड़ी उधेडी जाती.*
*
उन्हें घोर से घोर नयी नयी यातनाएं रोज़ दी जाती.*

----------


## fullmoon

*उन बच्चों के  पैरों में बंधी जंजीर कभी भी खोली नहीं जाती.*
*
बच्चों को पेशाब करने के लिए भी खोला नहीं जाता था.*
*
ये दोनों बच्चे इसी पिंजड़े में लोहे की जंजीरों में बंधे पेशाब करते 

और अपने ही पेशाब से भीगी जमीन पर घंटो खड़े रहते.*

----------


## fullmoon

*इतना ही काफी नहीं था.*
*
इनके संगठन में मानव मांस खाना भी जरूरी था,

वो भी खुद का...*

----------


## fullmoon

*तो ये क्रिया करने के लिए नन्हे 8 वर्षीय ONDEREZ की चमड़ी को उधेडा  गया उसकी खुद की माँ और मासी द्वारा .*
*
फिर  उसे उसी का मांस खिला कर नरभक्षी बनाने का प्रशिक्षण भी दिया गया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*इन बच्चों के प्रताड़ित होने का सम्पूर्ण नज़ारा देखने के लिए उसकी माँ ने उनके पिंजरे के सामने कैमरा लगाया जिसका की सीधा प्रसारण वो अपनी KITCHEN से देखती थी,*
*
साथ ही निगरानी भी रहती थी की कहीं बच्चे भाग ना जाएँ.*

----------


## fullmoon

*मगर यही कैमरे ने उसके इस कुकृत्य से पर्दा उठा दिया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*हुआ यूं की,उसके घर के पास  वाले घर में भी एक व्यक्ति ने अपने घर में ऐसे ही कैमरे  अपने घर की रखवाली के लिए लगवाए हुए थे.*
*
अचानक एक दिन उसके कैमेरो ने KLARA के घर के कैमरे के सिग्नल पकड़ लिए .*

----------


## fullmoon

*फिर उसने भी वो सब अत्याचार लाइव टेलेकास्ट के द्वारा देख लिया .*
*
उसने तुरंत पुलिस में शिकायत की....*
*
उसके बाद पुलिस  ने KLARA के घर पर छापा मारा....*

----------


## fullmoon

*और उसे उसकी बहन कटरीना और उसके परिवार और संगठन के सारे सदस्यों को हिरासत  में ले लिया ....

*

----------


## fullmoon

*KLARA ने हिरासत में आते ही पल्टी  मार ते हुए बयान दिया की वो तो बेक़सूर है,

उसे ये सब करने के लिए उसकी दो बहनों कटरीना और BARBRA ने उकसाया था.*

----------


## fullmoon

*BARBARA तो ये खबर सुनते ही भाग गयी,जब पुलिस ने उसे नोर्वे बोर्डर पर पकड़ा तो 34 साल की ये औरत वो एक 13 साल की मासूम लड़की  की तरह से व्यवहार करने लगी,

जैसे वो तो मासूम है,

उसे इस बारे में कुछ नहीं पता.*

----------


## fullmoon

*इस सनसनीखेज केस को  विश्व भर के मीडिया ने हाथो हाथ लिया.*
*
इस केस में इन तीनो बहनों के अलावा जो और लोग गिरफ्तार हुए वो थे ,,,,

Hana Basova, 28 साल,  

Jan Skrla, 25 साल,

और

Jan Turek*

----------


## fullmoon

*इस केस का सबसे निराशाजनक पहलू है इसमें मुजरिमों को दी गयी सज़ाएँ....*
*
जो इस प्रकार हैं...*

----------


## fullmoon

*उन बच्चों की माँ और इस केस की सूत्रधार Klara मौएरोवा को मात्र 9 साल की ही सज़ा हुयी*

----------


## fullmoon

*उसकी बहन कटरीना को 10 साल की सज़ा हुयी.*

----------


## fullmoon

*दूसरी बहन BARBRA  पर अब तक केस चल रहा है.*

----------


## fullmoon

*Hana Basova,,Jan Skrla और Jan Turek को मात्र 5 साल की सज़ा हुयी.*

----------


## fullmoon

*ये एक अनोखा केस था,मानवता  और माँ की ममता को को शर्मसार करता हुआ केस जिसमे माँ ने अपने 8 वर्षीय बेटे को ही नरभक्षी बना दिया.*
*
तो जल्द ही मिलते हैं अगले नरभक्षी केस के साथ...*

----------


## fullmoon

*और अगला केस जो मैंने चुना है उस से आप सभी बहुत अच्छी तरह से परिचित हैं...**
आर्मीन मेविस को आप सब जानते ही हैं ना.*
*
याद कीजिये,वोही नरभक्षी जिस की सच्ची कहानी पर CANNIBAL फिल्म बनी थी.*
*
और जो इस सूत्र को बनाने का  प्रेरणा स्तोत्र भी है...*
*
जानेंगे,उसके केस की पूरी डिटेल जल्द ही....*

----------


## ras

*नमस्कार राकेश भैया, एक और मिल के पत्थर के लिए बधाई, आपकी लेखनी का ही ये चमत्कार है की सिर्फ पढ़ के ही कलेजा कांप जाता है, सोचता हूँ पीडितो पे क्या गुजरी होगी, अरे हाँ उन दोनों बच्चों का क्या हुआ, वो तो ठीक हो गए ना ? ++++ repo*

----------


## ras

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to fullmoon again.

*लज्ज़त मिली है ऐसी तेरी बारगाह में,*
*जंचता नहीं है दर कोई मेरी निगाह में I*
*माना के तेरे चाहने वाले हैं बेशुमार,*
*हम जैसे भी गरीब हैं तेरी पनाह में II*



अब मुझे कोई और जंचता नहीं तो क्या करूँ ?

----------


## badboy123455

> *Hana Basova,,Jan Skrla और Jan Turek को मात्र 5 साल की सज़ा हुयी.*


*इतने घ्रणित कार्य के बाद भी इतनी सी सजा ,कानून तो हे ही नही कही /खुद माँ के द्वारा ऐसा किया गया बच्चों के साथ उसे तो डबल सजा होनी चाहिए थी /बहुत डिस्टर्ब करने वाला केस हे ये 
एक बात कहूँगा जब पहला केस पढ़ा तो लगा इससे बुरा क्या होगा ,लेकिन दूसरा केस पहले से भी दर्दनाक रहा ओर इस तीसरे ने तो सीमाए पार कर डी /
ये आपकी लेखन क्षमता ही हे जो की बांधे रखती हे ,क्योकि इन केसों के बारे में भी एक कहानी की तरह लिखना हर कोई नही कर सकता //धन्यवाद मून भाई मानव जीवन के इस एक ओर छुपे हुए पहलू को सामने लाने के लिए :salut::salut:
*

----------


## badboy123455

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to fullmoon again.
> 
> *लज्ज़त मिली है ऐसी तेरी बारगाह में,*
> *जंचता नहीं है दर कोई मेरी निगाह में I*
> *माना के तेरे चाहने वाले हैं बेशुमार,*
> *हम जैसे भी गरीब हैं तेरी पनाह में II*
> 
> 
> 
> अब मुझे कोई और जंचता नहीं तो क्या करूँ ?


*
वाह रास जी ,बहुत अच्छी बात कही ,मून जी की हर स्टोरी पर रेपो देने का मेरा भी मन रहता हे ,*

----------


## prakash85

Fullmoon Bhaiji aisa laga jaise kisi film ki story batayi ja rahi ho kya aisa bhi ho sakta hain ki koi maan apne betoen ke saath aisa kare soch ke hi kaleja kaanp jata hain pata nahin aap kaise inhein padhkar likh pate hain aisa laga jaise saamne hi chal raha hain subkutch

----------


## fullmoon

> *इतने घ्रणित कार्य के बाद भी इतनी सी सजा ,कानून तो हे ही नही कही /खुद माँ के द्वारा ऐसा किया गया बच्चों के साथ उसे तो डबल सजा होनी चाहिए थी /बहुत डिस्टर्ब करने वाला केस हे ये 
> एक बात कहूँगा जब पहला केस पढ़ा तो लगा इससे बुरा क्या होगा ,लेकिन दूसरा केस पहले से भी दर्दनाक रहा ओर इस तीसरे ने तो सीमाए पार कर डी /
> ये आपकी लेखन क्षमता ही हे जो की बांधे रखती हे ,क्योकि इन केसों के बारे में भी एक कहानी की तरह लिखना हर कोई नही कर सकता //धन्यवाद मून भाई मानव जीवन के इस एक ओर छुपे हुए पहलू को सामने लाने के लिए :salut::salut:
> *


*बैड भाई ,**जैसा मैंने कहा था की इस सूत्र में जैसे जैसे आप मेरे साथ बढ़ते जायेंगे,वैसे वैसे disturbence की मात्रा बढती जायेगी.*
*कुछ तो ऐसे केस हैं की disturbing movies भी उनके सामने कुछ नहीं.*
*वैसे अगला केस cannibal वाले आर्मीन  का है,जिस की मैं आपको डीप से डीप जानकारी दूंगा,की असलियत में हुआ क्या था.*
*उसका कमरा,बेडरूम,उसकी अपने शिकार के साथ इन्टरनेट chatting तो आपक सब के सामने पेश करूंगा ही.*
*साथ ही आपके सामने पेश करूंगा उस केस के कुछ रियल पिक्चर,यानी जो विडियो उसने अपने शिकार को काटते हुए बनाया था,उसके 3 चित्र लीक हो गए हैं,*
*वो मुझे मिले हैं,*
*वो भी एक filesharing साईट द्वारा आप सब को दिखाऊंगा,*
*की असलियत में उसने branden को कैसे काटा था.*
*शायद कल पेश कर दूंगा,ये केस,जिसे की* *"किंग ऑफ़ cannibalism"**के नाम से जाना जाता है.*

----------


## fullmoon

> *नमस्कार राकेश भैया, एक और मिल के पत्थर के लिए बधाई, आपकी लेखनी का ही ये चमत्कार है की सिर्फ पढ़ के ही कलेजा कांप जाता है, सोचता हूँ पीडितो पे क्या गुजरी होगी, अरे हाँ उन दोनों बच्चों का क्या हुआ, वो तो ठीक हो गए ना ? ++++ repo*


*रास जी,**इसे बड़ी हैवानियत की मिसाल क्या होगी की उसने माँ के नाम को ही कलंकित कर दिया.*
*बच्चे तो अब पुलिस की देख रेख में हैं.*
*क्योंकि उनकी पूरी family तो जेल  में हैं,अब .*

----------


## fullmoon

> Fullmoon Bhaiji aisa laga jaise kisi film ki story batayi ja rahi ho kya aisa bhi ho sakta hain ki koi maan apne betoen ke saath aisa kare soch ke hi kaleja kaanp jata hain pata nahin aap kaise inhein padhkar likh pate hain aisa laga jaise saamne hi chal raha hain subkutch


*प्रकाश जी वो कहते हैं ना की..."truth is stranger than fiction ..."**बस वही बात  यहाँ लागू होती है....*

----------


## ras

> *
> वाह रास जी ,बहुत अच्छी बात कही ,मून जी की हर स्टोरी पर रेपो देने का मेरा भी मन रहता हे ,*


bad भाई इसी बात पे आपको रेपो, :clap:ताकि राकेश भाई को उसके बाद दे सकूँ :clap:

----------


## ras

bad भाई कुछ जुगाड़ बताओ जिससे की मैं रेपो दे सकूँ ?

----------


## lion444202

सुंदर प्रस्तुति .............................इसके लिए वह तालियों के पात्र हैं...

----------


## RaniSingh111

*यु****ा का तत्कालीन राष्ट्रपति ईदी अमीन भी एक आदम खोर इंसान था उसकी पोल उसी के निजी डाक्टर ने खोली थी| लेकिन उसको कोई सजा नही हुई|  
जब यु****ा की जनता में उसके विरुद्ध माहोल बनाने लगा तो वह यु****ा छोड़कर सउदी अरब में जा बसा और अपनी सारी जिन्दगी सउदी-अरब के सुलतान के रहमोकरम के कारण आसानी से गुजारी|*

----------


## thenawnitkumar

> *एक माँ ने अपने अपने बेटे को,
> 
> वो भी किसी और का नहीं बल्कि बेटे को खुद अपना यानि बेटे का ही मांस खाने के लिए मजबूर किया गया.*


_सर 
जब घर और परिवार में ही हम सुरक्षित नहीं हो सकते तो फिर कानून और नियमों की बात ही क्या है ...???
पागलपन की ये तो हद ही है... शायद ज्ञान और बुद्धि में कोई फर्क होता है तभी तो विकशित देश का ये हाल है... छी_  :nono:

----------


## satya_anveshi

सूत्र के लिए अलग हटकर विषय का चुनाव करना तो कोई आपसे सीखे। सूत्र की विषयवस्तु अत्यंत घिनौने समझे जाने वाले कार्य पर केन्द्रित है परंतु फिर भी पाठक सूत्र पर चले आते हैं क्योंकि इसका विषय ही ऐसा है। नरभक्षण एक विवादित और हेय दृष्टि से देखा जाने वाला मुद्दा है और समाज के हर वर्ग में इसे टेबु माना जाता है। आज से पहले तक मैं यही मानता था कि आदमी को ही खाने वाले लोग केवल एक कल्पना है परंतु इस सूत्र की सामग्री पढ़कर मेरी यह सोच बदल गई है। साथ ही एक जिज्ञासा भी उत्पन्न हुई है.............



> *Grace Budd murder केस
> 
> **इस केस की कहानी  शुरू होती है 25 मई,1928 में .*
> *
> जब एक अखबार में फिश ने एक विज्ञापन देखा,
> 
> जिसमे किसी Edward बुद्द नाम के 18 साल के लड़के ने लिखा था की 
> 
> उसे नौकरी 
> ...


जैसा कि आपने ऊपर की पोस्ट में लिखा है कि फिश सन् 1928 के पूर्वार्द्ध में उस छोटी लड़की से मिला था उस समय उसकी उम्र तकरीबन 10 वर्ष थी। इसके बाद उसने उस पीड़ित परिवार से संपर्क बनाए रखा। चलिए मानते हैं कि उसने अगले दो वर्षों तक लड़की को नहीं मारा। मतलब की सन् 1930 तक लड़की जीवित थी।



> *अब आपको क्या बताऊँ  कि उसके स्वीट से दोनों हिप्स को जब मैंने ओवेन में BAKE कर के खाया 
> 
> तो कितना मज़ा आया.*


इस पोस्ट में फिश कहता है कि उसने लड़की को 'माइक्रोवेव' में पकाकर खाया।
मेरी प्रश्न यहीं से शुरू होता है लेकिन इससे पहले कुछ अन्य तथ्यों पर गौर कीजिए।
डॉ पर्सी स्पेन्सर ने द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध (यह 1 September 1939 से 2 September 1945 तक अर्थात् 6 साल और 1 दिन तक चला था) के बाद माइक्रोवेव का आविष्कार किया था। बाजार में इसकी बिक्री हमारी आजादी के वर्ष मतलब की सन् 1947 में शुरू हुई थी। अब मुझे यह समझ में नहीं आया कि आदमखोर व्यक्ति ने लड़की को ओवन में कैसे पकाया??

----------


## Mr_perfect

अब मैँ ओर क्या कह सकता हूँ इतना कुछ तो कह दिया आपके बाकी फैनस् ने। बस इतना कि आपके बैन फिल्मोँ वाले सूत्र की तरह यह सूत्र भी बहुत बढ़िया तथा भयंकर है। +रेपुटेशन+

----------


## Mr_perfect

> सूत्र के लिए अलग हटकर विषय का चुनाव करना तो कोई आपसे सीखे। सूत्र की विषयवस्तु अत्यंत घिनौने समझे जाने वाले कार्य पर केन्द्रित है परंतु फिर भी पाठक सूत्र पर चले आते हैं क्योंकि इसका विषय ही ऐसा है। नरभक्षण एक विवादित और हेय दृष्टि से देखा जाने वाला मुद्दा है और समाज के हर वर्ग में इसे टेबु माना जाता है। आज से पहले तक मैं यही मानता था कि आदमी को ही खाने वाले लोग केवल एक कल्पना है परंतु इस सूत्र की सामग्री पढ़कर मेरी यह सोच बदल गई है। साथ ही एक जिज्ञासा भी उत्पन्न हुई है.............
> 
> जैसा कि आपने ऊपर की पोस्ट में लिखा है कि फिश सन् 1928 के पूर्वार्द्ध में उस छोटी लड़की से मिला था उस समय उसकी उम्र तकरीबन 10 वर्ष थी। इसके बाद उसने उस पीड़ित परिवार से संपर्क बनाए रखा। चलिए मानते हैं कि उसने अगले दो वर्षों तक लड़की को नहीं मारा। मतलब की सन् 1930 तक लड़की जीवित थी।
> 
> 
> इस पोस्ट में फिश कहता है कि उसने लड़की को 'माइक्रोवेव' में पकाकर खाया।
> मेरी प्रश्न यहीं से शुरू होता है लेकिन इससे पहले कुछ अन्य तथ्यों पर गौर कीजिए।
> डॉ पर्सी स्पेन्सर ने द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध (यह 1 September 1939 से 2 September 1945 तक अर्थात् 6 साल और 1 दिन तक चला था) के बाद माइक्रोवेव का आविष्कार किया था। बाजार में इसकी बिक्री हमारी आजादी के वर्ष मतलब की सन् 1947 में शुरू हुई थी। अब मुझे यह समझ में नहीं आया कि आदमखोर व्यक्ति ने लड़की को ओवन में कैसे पकाया??


डा॰ पर्सी ने इलैक्ट्रॉनिक माईक्रोवेव अवश्य
1946 के दौरान बनाया था परन्तु उससे पहले भी आग द्वारा पकाने के लिए ओवन होते थे।Masonry oven

----------


## madhuu

[QUOTE=badboy123455;1258965]*इतने घ्रणित कार्य के बाद भी इतनी सी सजा ,कानून तो हे ही नही कही /खुद माँ के द्वारा ऐसा किया गया बच्चों के साथ उसे तो डबल सजा होनी चाहिए थी /बहुत डिस्टर्ब करने वाला केस हे ये 
एक बात कहूँगा जब पहला केस पढ़ा तो लगा इससे बुरा क्या होगा ,लेकिन दूसरा केस पहले से भी दर्दनाक रहा ओर इस तीसरे ने तो सीमाए पार कर डी /
ये आपकी लेखन क्षमता ही हे जो की बांधे रखती हे ,क्योकि इन केसों के बारे में भी एक कहानी की तरह लिखना हर कोई नही कर सकता //धन्यवाद मून भाई मानव जीवन के इस एक ओर छुपे हुए पहलू को सामने लाने के लिए :salut::salut:
*[/QUOT*E]
वाकई, मून जी का अन्दाज़े बया लाजवाब है,*

----------


## niceboy999

*बैड भाई ,**जैसा मैंने कहा था की इस सूत्र में जैसे जैसे आप मेरे साथ बढ़ते जायेंगे,वैसे वैसे disturbence की मात्रा बढती जायेगी.*
*कुछ तो ऐसे केस हैं की disturbing movies भी उनके सामने कुछ नहीं.*
*वैसे अगला केस cannibal वाले आर्मीन  का है,जिस की मैं आपको डीप से डीप जानकारी दूंगा,की असलियत में हुआ क्या था.*
*उसका कमरा,बेडरूम,उसकी अपने शिकार के साथ इन्टरनेट chatting तो आपक सब के सामने पेश करूंगा ही.*
*साथ ही आपके सामने पेश करूंगा उस केस के कुछ रियल पिक्चर,यानी जो विडियो उसने अपने शिकार को काटते हुए बनाया था,उसके 3 चित्र लीक हो गए हैं,*
*वो मुझे मिले हैं,*
*वो भी एक filesharing साईट द्वारा आप सब को दिखाऊंगा,*
*की असलियत में उसने branden को कैसे काटा था.*
*शायद कल पेश कर दूंगा,ये केस,जिसे की* *"किंग ऑफ़ cannibalism"**के नाम से जाना जाता है.
*

:salut: वाकिये में फुल्ल्मून जिस तरह आप  हम्हे एक एक जानकारी देते है ! वो बड़ा ही काबिले तारीफ है ! में तो आप का फेन बन चूका हु ! मेरी तरफ से रेपो +++++++++ सवीकार करे !

और फुल्ल्मून जी मुझे भी आर्मीन केस के बारे बहुत कुछ जानना है !बहुत सुना है इसके बारे में.. to आप जल्दी से इस केस के बारे में बताये 

    धन्यवाद 
    आपका मित्र 
:baby: ....  :pointlol:

----------


## niting

U****A (africa) ke "amin idi" ke baare mein bhi detail mein jaroor batayiye

----------


## badboy123455

* "किंग ऑफ़ cannibalism"

बेसब्री से इंतजार हे मून भाई..........*

----------


## fullmoon

> *बैड भाई ,**जैसा मैंने कहा था की इस सूत्र में जैसे जैसे आप मेरे साथ बढ़ते जायेंगे,वैसे वैसे disturbence की मात्रा बढती जायेगी.*
> *कुछ तो ऐसे केस हैं की disturbing movies भी उनके सामने कुछ नहीं.*
> *वैसे अगला केस cannibal वाले आर्मीन  का है,जिस की मैं आपको डीप से डीप जानकारी दूंगा,की असलियत में हुआ क्या था.*
> *उसका कमरा,बेडरूम,उसकी अपने शिकार के साथ इन्टरनेट chatting तो आपक सब के सामने पेश करूंगा ही.*
> *साथ ही आपके सामने पेश करूंगा उस केस के कुछ रियल पिक्चर,यानी जो विडियो उसने अपने शिकार को काटते हुए बनाया था,उसके 3 चित्र लीक हो गए हैं,*
> *वो मुझे मिले हैं,*
> *वो भी एक filesharing साईट द्वारा आप सब को दिखाऊंगा,*
> *की असलियत में उसने branden को कैसे काटा था.*
> *शायद कल पेश कर दूंगा,ये केस,जिसे की* *"किंग ऑफ़ cannibalism"**के नाम से जाना जाता है.
> ...





> * "किंग ऑफ़ cannibalism"
> 
> बेसब्री से इंतजार हे मून भाई..........*


*तो अब पेश है वही केस .......
*

----------


## fullmoon

*तो दोस्तों,*
*
आज   का  जो  नरभक्षी  है  उसे  मीडिया  द्वारा  एक  ख़ास* *उपाधि* *प्रदान  की  गयी  है ...

*:skull:*"KING OF CANNIBALISM"*:skull:

----------


## calvitf

> *तो अब पेश है वही केस .......
> *


दिल धुकधुकाने लगा ........................

----------


## fullmoon

*अब आप खुद ही समझ सकते हो की ऐसी उपाधि पाने वाला व्यक्ति और उसके द्वारा किया गया कार्य कितना घ्रणित होगा,

जिसके कारन उसे ये उपाधि दी गयी है......*
*
मेरे बैन फिल्मों वाले सूत्र पर इसकी काफी चर्चा भी हो चुकी है ,

और उस पर अब तक दो फिल्मों का निर्माण भी हो चुका है,

और दोनों फ़िल्में बैन झेल रही हैं....*

----------


## fullmoon

*अब तो आप समझ ही गए होंगे....*
*
बैन फिल्म CANNIBAL ,

जिस  नरभक्षी से प्रेरित हो कर बनी थी,

वोही है आज का केस यानि....*

----------


## fullmoon

*Armin Meiwes  CASE

*

----------


## fullmoon

*अर्मीन का जन्म GERMANY में १ दिसम्बर 1951 में हुआ  था.*
*
बचपन से ही उसकी माँ उसे परियों की बजाय  नरभक्षी दैत्यों की कहानियां सुनाया करती थी,

जिसका एक ही अंत होता था की फिर राक्षस ने उस आदमी को खा लिया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*नन्हे अर्मीन के दिमाग में बचपन से एक बात बैठ गयी 

की जरूर इंसान का मांस इतना स्वादिष्ट होता होगा,

तभी तो उन राक्षसों को इसे खाने में मज़ा आता होगा.*

----------


## fullmoon

*बड़े होते होते उसके दिमाग में एक बात तो बैठ गयी की एक बार इंसानी मांस खाना तो जरूर है,

मगर जबरदस्ती नहीं,

अगर कोई खुद अपना मांस उसे खिलाने को तैयार हो जाए,

तभी....

*

----------


## fullmoon

*इसी खोज में उसने नेट पर खोज शुरू की...*

----------


## fullmoon

*तब उसने जाना की सामान्य फोरम की तरह से**"GORE फोरम"** और* *"CANNIBAL फोरम"* *भी होती हैं,

जो गुप्त रूप से चलती हैं,

जिसमे विकृत मानसिकता के लोग सदस्य होते हैं,

और वो सब** CANNIBALISM* *को बुरा नहीं मानते,*
*
बल्कि मज़े ले लेकर इस पर बातें करते हैं.*

----------


## fullmoon

*उसका हौसला बढ़ गया...*
*
उसने भी ऐसी ही एक  फोरम को ज्वाइन कर लिया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*और फोरम ज्वाइन करते ही उसके CANNIBAL चैट रूम में एक AD भी दे दी...

ये AD कुछ इस प्रकार थी....*

*“Looking for a well-built man, 18-30 years old, for slaughter”*

----------


## fullmoon

*उसकी आशा के विपरीत २०० लोगों ने उसे खुद को काट कर खाने के लिए आमंत्रित किया...*

----------


## fullmoon

*उसने सभी को ईमेल के द्वारा संपर्क किया .*
*
मगर धीरे धीरे सभी लोग पीछे हटते  चले गए,*
*
अर्मीन ने भी किसी पर कोई दबाव नहीं डाला.*

----------


## fullmoon

*मगर उनमे से एक आदमी ऐसा था,जिसने की ईमेल से नहीं DIRECT अर्मीन से मिलने की इच्छा जाहिर की....

वो था....

**Bernd Juergen Brandes.

*

----------


## fullmoon

*दोनों में इसी विषय को लेकर रोज़ CHATTING होती.....​*

----------


## fullmoon

*9 मार्च 2001 का वो दिन था,

जब अर्मीन ,BRANDEN से एक छोटे से स्टेशन पर मिला 

और उसे कार द्वारा अपने छोटे से गाँव  Rotenburg ले गया.


*

----------


## fullmoon

*सबसे पहले दोनों सीढियां चढ़ कर ऊपर वाले कमरे में गए,

जहाँ दोनों ने एक दुसरे को अपनी यौन इच्छाओं      के बारे में बताया 

और कुछ सेक्स गतिविधियाँ आपस में की,

जिसे अर्मीन ने कैमरे द्वारा रिकॉर्ड भी किया...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अदभूत लिखते है आप ,

----------


## fullmoon

*इसके बाद BARNDEN ने कहा की अब समय आ गया है ,REAL ACTION का 

सबसे पहले तुम मेरा यौनांग अपने दांतों से काट कर अलग कर दो...*

----------


## fullmoon

*आर्मीन ने ऐसा करने की बहुत कोशिश की पर वो ऐसा कर नहीं पाया.*

*हार कर अर्मीन ने एक तेज धार चाकू से उसका यौनांग काटा*

----------


## fullmoon

*इससे पहले उसने BRANDEN को ढेर सारी  नींद की गोलियां दी* 
*
ताकि उसके दिमाग में नशा बना रहे 

और उसे ऐसा करने में दर्द महसूस ना हो.*

----------


## fullmoon

*और उसके कटे हुए घाव पर DIPER जैसी एक पट्टी बांध दी,

जिससे खून बाहर ना निकले....*

----------


## fullmoon

*इसके बाद BRANDEN और आर्मीन ने उस यौनांग को कच्चा ही खाने की कोशिश की....*

----------


## fullmoon

*मगर वो उसे चबा नहीं पाए,.*
*
इसलिए सीढियां उतर कर वो रसोई में गए,

जहाँ उन्होंने उसे एक FRY पैन में डाल कर गार्लिक और तेल से साथ तल  कर खाया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*अब आर्मीन  ने BRANDAN से कहा की अब तुम्हारा खून काफी निकल रहा है ,

तुम BATH TUB में बैठ कर अपनी मौत का इंतज़ार करो,

जब तक तुम्हारे शरीर का सारा रक्त निचुड़ नहीं जाता.*

----------


## fullmoon

*सुबह के 4 बज रहे थे, 

जब पूरा BATH TUB खून से भर गया...*
*
और यही वक़्त था जब आर्मीन उसे घसीटता हुआ अपने* *"SLAUGHTER रूम"* *में ले गया....*

----------


## fullmoon

*जहाँ उसने उसे उलटा लटकाया 

और चाक़ू का एक तेज वार कर उसके रहे सहे प्राण भी निकाल लिए...*

----------


## fullmoon

*अब उसने उसके शरीर के छोटे छोटे टुकड़े किये 

और उसे FRIDGE में रख दिया.*
*
इस पूरी प्रक्रिया की उसने विडियो फिल्म बनायीं 

ताकि बाद में इसे देख कर वो SEXUALLY EXCITE हो सके.*

----------


## fullmoon

*अब वो रोज़ थोडा थोडा मांस निकाल कर उसे FRY करके खाने लगा.*

----------


## fullmoon

*समय बीतता गया...

एक दिन उसी फोरम के "CANNIBAL चैट रूम" में एक COLLAGE के एक स्टुडेंट से उसने चैट करते हुए बताया की इंसान का मांस कितना स्वादिष्ट होता है.*

----------


## fullmoon

*पहले तो उसने मज़ाक समझा पर उसे अब शक हो गया,

उसने बड़ी ही चालाकी से आर्मीन का PHONE NO. और घर का पता लिया 

और पुलिस में जाकर उसकी शिकायत कर दी...*

----------


## fullmoon

*जब पुलिस ने उसके घर पर छापा मारा तो उन्हें उसकी FRIDGE में मानव मांस मिला.*
*
तब आर्मीन ने पूरी घटना बताई 

और बताया की पिछले १० महीनो से वो BRANDEN का २० किलो मांस अब तक खा चुका है.*
*
उसे तुरंत हिरासत में लिया गया ,*

----------


## fullmoon

*मीडिया में ये केस सुर्ख़ियों में छा गया.*
*
आर्मीन पर केस चला पर उसने कहा की आप विडियो देख लीजिये...*
*
ये* *"ON डिमांड क़त्ल"* *था,*
*
वो खुद मरना चाहता था,मेरी कोई गलती नहीं है.*

----------


## fullmoon

बाद में उसे इस कुकृत्य के लिए मात्र साढ़े आठ साल की कैद इस शर्त पर हुयी की वो जेल से बाहर निकल कर अच्छे आदमी की तरह  बर्ताव करेगा

----------


## fullmoon

*पर बाद में मीडिया द्वारा इस्तनी कम सज़ा का जम कर विरोध हुआ तो उसे उम्र कैद की सज़ा हुयी.*
*
आर्मीन आज भी जेल में है, .

*

----------


## fullmoon

*शायद वहां भी प्लान बना रहा होगा  की बाहर निकल कर वो फिर कैसे नया शिकार ढूंढेगा..

*

----------


## fullmoon

*ये है आर्मीन का बेडरूम  जहाँ उसने BRANDEN के साथ कुछ  यौन क्रियाएं  की थी.

*

----------


## fullmoon

*और ये है आर्मीन का SLAUGHTER रूम जहाँ उसने BRANDEN को काटा  था.*

----------


## fullmoon

*आर्मीन और BRANDEN के बीच  हुयी ये ORIGINAL CHATTING आपके  सामने पेश कर रहा हूँ,*

----------


## fullmoon

*ये CHATTING दोनों के मध्य इस काण्ड के ३ दिन पहले हुयी थी...*

*पढ़िए और उन दोनों की मानसिक  स्थिति का अंदाजा लगाइए...*

----------


## fullmoon

*BRANDES: Hallllooooo????* 

*MEIWES: Hi, Cator, what do you do professionally, that you are up so late at night?* 

*BRANDES: I can’t sleep well anymore because of our meeting* 

*MEIWES: That’s a sensible reason. Yesterday I was incredibly tired, it was a stressful day*

----------


## fullmoon

*BRANDES: I’m in telecommunications* 

*MEIWES: Oh, that sounds interesting* 

*BRANDES: I believe you* 

*MEIWES: I’m looking forward to our meeting, it will definitely be really cool*

----------


## fullmoon

*BRANDES: I want it to be & hope it’ll be really cool. Are you setting an alarm clock?* 

*MEIWES: It’s only a few days until March 9* 

*BRANDES: Still, I would have rather met you yesterday and felt your teeth* 

*MEIWES: One can’t have everything. There’s still some time before you really feel my teeth*

----------


## fullmoon

*BRANDES: I hardly know what to expect. Have you slaughtered a man before?* 

*MEIWES: Unfortunately, only in my dreams, but in my thoughts I do it every night* 

*BRANDES: So I’m the first? You have eaten human flesh before, or you haven’t?* 

*MEIWES: No, you don’t exactly find it in the supermarket, unfortunately*

----------


## fullmoon

*BRANDES: How do you know if it will taste good to you, or that the blood won’t make you sick?* 

*MEIWES: I’m readying myself with my dreams. Once I was so excited I grabbed a needle and drew my own blood so I could drink it* 

*BRANDES: And your blood, it tasted good to you?* 

*MEIWES: It was quite tasty. Once I was drilling some holes and the drill slipped right into my hand, that was a real treat. Blood is the juice of life. It contains everything a person needs for nutrition*

----------


## fullmoon

*BRANDES: Then I hope you won’t wilt, that you can really see it through without a problem* 

*MEIWES: To bite into your penis will certainly not be easy—living flesh is somewhat more resistant than fried—but one thing is certain: our dream will be fulfilled* 

*BRANDES: But there’s not so much in it as there is in muscle* 
*
MEIWES: Yeah, but the penis is principally a spongy material filled with blood*

----------


## fullmoon

*BRANDES: For both our sakes, I hope that’s true. I hope you have also already thought about what’s to be done with the rest. Fulfilling the dream shouldn’t become a nightmare for you. No one will know where I’ve disappeared to* 

*MEIWES: After you’re dead, I’ll take you out and expertly carve you up. Except for a pair of knees and some fleshy trash (skin, cartilage, tendons), there won’t be much of you left* 

*BRANDES: There will be a good bit, like the knees, I hope you have a good hiding place for them* 

*MEIWES: I’ll dry out the knees and grind them up soon after*

----------


## fullmoon

*BRANDES: Okay, they’re good as fertilizer, I heard that once. I see you’ve thought about it. Good! Sounds like I’m the first* 

*MEIWES: And you won’t be the last, hopefully. I’ve already considered catching a young person from the street, but I would rather kill only those who want to be killed* 

*BRANDES: That also doesn’t sound bad. But yeah, seeing as it’s not so totally legal, this is in my eyes better than yanking somebody directly off the street* 

*MEIWES: Exactly, I’d do it, if it were legal 


*

----------


## fullmoon

*BRANDES: “What will you do with my brain?”*

* MEIWES: “I’ll leave it, I don’t want to split your skull.”* 

*BRANDES: “Better bury it, preferably in a cemetery; nobody notices skulls there. Or maybe pulverise it?”* 

*MEIWES: “We have a nice small cemetery here.”*

----------


## fullmoon

*BRANDES: “You could use it as an ashtray.* 

*BRANDES: “Are you a smoker?”* 

*MEIWES: “Yes, but my teeth are still pretty white.”* 


*BRANDES: “That’s good, I smoke, too. I hope you like smoked meat.”* 
*
MEIWES: “Just bring yourself for breakfast.”*

----------


## fullmoon

*आर्मीन के जीवन पर अब तो दो प्रमुख फ़िल्में बन चुकी   हैं...*


*(**1)CANNIBAL

*

----------


## fullmoon

*और 

**(2)Butterfly: A Grimm Love Story

*

----------


## fullmoon

*CANNIBAL का वर्णन तो मैं अपने बैन फिल्मों वाले सूत्र में दे चुका हूँ....*
*
अगर आपये फिल्म देखना चाहें तो उसके लिंक ये रहे...*
*
CANNIBAL (2005)

*http://rapidshare.com/files/19802843...2005.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/19801366...2005.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/19799741...2005.part3.rar

----------


## fullmoon

*इसके अलावा जो VIDEO TAPE आर्मीन के घर से जब्त हुयी थी,*

*उसके 3 फोटो लीक हुए हैं* 

*की उसने कैसे BRANDEN को काटा  था.*

----------


## fullmoon

*मैं इन्हें यहाँ नहीं डाल  सकता,*
*
एक IMAGE SHARINGSITE पर डाल  रहा हूँ,

वो लिंक आपको ON डिमांड PM द्वारा दे दिया जाएगा.*

----------


## fullmoon

*और अब दिल थाम कर इंतज़ार कीजिये अगले नरभक्षी का,**
जिसके हैवानियत से भरे कारनामे एक बार आपको फिर चौंका देंगे और साथ ही साथ दहशत से भी भर देंगे...*
*
मिलते हैं जल्द ही......*

----------


## satya_anveshi

ऐसा मैंने कभी नहीं सोचा था!
कभी कोई आदमी मानसिक स्तर पर इतना बीमार भी हो सकता है जो खुद ऐसी मौत के मुँह में जाए जो धीरे-धीरे आने वाली हो।

----------


## niceboy999

*मैं इन्हें यहाँ नहीं डाल  सकता,*
*
एक IMAGE SHARINGSITE पर डाल  रहा हूँ,

वो लिंक आपको ON डिमांड PM द्वारा दे दिया जाएगा.
*

फुल्ल्मून जी मुझे फोटो PM करदे !...............धन्यवाद

----------


## fullmoon

> ऐसा मैंने कभी नहीं सोचा था!
> कभी कोई आदमी मानसिक स्तर पर इतना बीमार भी हो सकता है जो खुद ऐसी मौत के मुँह में जाए जो धीरे-धीरे आने वाली हो।


*इसीलिए ये केस  सब से हटकर है,**जहाँ दोनों की मर्ज़ी  से ये नरभक्षण  की घटना घटित हुयी ...*




> *मैं इन्हें यहाँ नहीं डाल  सकता,*
> *
> एक IMAGE SHARINGSITE पर डाल  रहा हूँ,
> 
> वो लिंक आपको ON डिमांड PM द्वारा दे दिया जाएगा.
> *
> 
> फुल्ल्मून जी मुझे फोटो PM करदे !...............धन्यवाद


*pm प्रेषित किया गया.....
*

----------


## groopji

*मून जी सूत्र को मै शाम से ही देख रहा था जब आपने शुरू किया था किन्तु बीच में किस भी प्रकार की प्रतिक्रिया दे कर मैं सूत्र का तारतम्य नहीं तोडना चाहता था ....... यहाँ भी मुझे ऐसा लगा जैसे आपने एक बार फिल्म दिखा दी हो ..... "केनिबल" जैसे जैसे आपकी कहानी आगे बढती गई मेरी आँखों के सामने फिल्म के दृश्य घूमते चले गए ...... और हमेशा की तरह सूत्र के अंत तक रोचकता बनी रही ..... पुन: आपकी लेखनी को सलाम ........ :salut: अरे वा सेलूट वाला स्माइली तो है*

----------


## Devil khan

फुल्ल्मून जी मुझे फोटो PM करदे !...............धन्यवाद

----------


## psbest85

मूनजी मुझे भी फोटो पीएम कर दे | धन्यवाद

----------


## fullmoon

> *मून जी सूत्र को मै शाम से ही देख रहा था जब आपने शुरू किया था किन्तु बीच में किस भी प्रकार की प्रतिक्रिया दे कर मैं सूत्र का तारतम्य नहीं तोडना चाहता था ....... यहाँ भी मुझे ऐसा लगा जैसे आपने एक बार फिल्म दिखा दी हो ..... "केनिबल" जैसे जैसे आपकी कहानी आगे बढती गई मेरी आँखों के सामने फिल्म के दृश्य घूमते चले गए ...... और हमेशा की तरह सूत्र के अंत तक रोचकता बनी रही ..... पुन: आपकी लेखनी को सलाम ........ :salut: अरे वा सेलूट वाला स्माइली तो है
> 
> 
> *


*फिल्म में आर्मीन की गिरफ्तारी कैसे हुयी,ये नहीं बताया गया था,**बाकी  की फिल्म तो हुबहू वैसी ही बनी है.*
*सुना है आर्मीन ने जो विडियो बनायीं थी,वो भी लीक हो चुकी है,अगर किसी के पास हो तो यहाँ बताये,*
*
और आप smiley ना डाला कीजिये,,आपके smiley देखने में नहीं पढने में मज़ा आता है....*

----------


## groopji

*मून जी मैने अभी आर्मिन के बारे में सर्च किया तो ये वीडियो मुझे मिला ..... ये एक डाक्यूमेंट्री वीडियो है जो शायद जर्मन या किसी और भाषा में है ......... सोचा सभी मित्रों में शेयर कर लूँ और हाँ स्माइली का आगे से ध्यान रखूँगा*

----------


## groopji

*एक और सम्बन्धित वीडियो ...... जिसमे आर्मिन कुबूल कर रहा है की उसने एक आदमी को खाया*

----------


## Bhai G

मून जी इन दोनों का आप का संवाद भी आप ले आये .............
 आपका लिखा पढ़कर तो ऐसा लगता है की  साक्षात् फिल्म ही देख रहा हूँ 
जैसे जैसे पढ़ते जाओ वैसे वैसे ही फिल्म के द्रश्य आँखों के आगे आते जाते है 
कमाल की लेखनी है , माँ सरस्वती का आशीर्वाद आप पर बना रहे 
सेल्यूट  है भाई आपको

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *तो अब पेश है वही केस .......
> *


*मित्र जिन तीन चित्रों की बात आपने की है वो चित्र भेजना!*

----------


## Random user

मून जी मुझे भी फोटो पीएम कर दीजिए

----------


## ras

राकेश भाई, कृपया मुझे भी चित्र भेजिए. धन्यवाद्

----------


## Random user

भाई बहुत विचलित करने वाले चित्र हैं..............

----------


## niting

नमस्कार फ़ूल मून जी, प्लीस आप युगान्डा (अफ़्रीका) के "अमीन इदी" के बारे मे जरूर लिखे. अधिक से अधिक डिटेल मे. नमस्कार.

----------


## Mukul00

मुझे भी चित्र PM करे।

----------


## prakash85

फुल्ल्मून भाई मुझे भी वो चित्र भेज देना वाकई में बहुत ही खौफ्नाफ वारदात हैं येइह की कोई आदमी अपने आप को सिर्फ इसीलिए मरवा रहा हैं की कोई उसे खाकर खुश हो जाये मेरे तो येइह समझ नहीं की उसे क्या ख़ुशी मिली वो तो वैसे ही मर गया पर आपकी लेखनी के दाद देनी पड़ेगी कान्निबल फिर से रेपात हो गयी

----------


## sukh25

*मैं इन्हें यहाँ नहीं डाल  सकता,*
*
एक IMAGE SHARINGSITE पर डाल  रहा हूँ,

वो लिंक आपको ON डिमांड PM द्वारा दे दिया जाएगा.
*

फुल्ल्मून जी मुझे फोटो PM करदे !...............धन्यवाद

----------


## blue24

कृपया मुझे भी चित्र भेजिए. 
धन्यवाद् | :Tiranga:

----------


## BHOPAL07

> *बैड भाई ,**जैसा मैंने कहा था की इस सूत्र में जैसे जैसे आप मेरे साथ बढ़ते जायेंगे,वैसे वैसे disturbence की मात्रा बढती जायेगी.*
> *कुछ तो ऐसे केस हैं की disturbing movies भी उनके सामने कुछ नहीं.*
> *वैसे अगला केस cannibal वाले आर्मीन  का है,जिस की मैं आपको डीप से डीप जानकारी दूंगा,की असलियत में हुआ क्या था.*
> *उसका कमरा,बेडरूम,उसकी अपने शिकार के साथ इन्टरनेट chatting तो आपक सब के सामने पेश करूंगा ही.*
> *साथ ही आपके सामने पेश करूंगा उस केस के कुछ रियल पिक्चर,यानी जो विडियो उसने अपने शिकार को काटते हुए बनाया था,उसके 3 चित्र लीक हो गए हैं,*
> *वो मुझे मिले हैं,*
> *वो भी एक filesharing साईट द्वारा आप सब को दिखाऊंगा,*
> *की असलियत में उसने branden को कैसे काटा था.*
> *शायद कल पेश कर दूंगा,ये केस,जिसे की* *"किंग ऑफ़ cannibalism"**के नाम से जाना जाता है.*


_moon JI SASHTANG PRANAM,MAIN SWAYAM KO AAJ DHANYA MAAN RAHA HOON JO KI MEIN AAPKE GYAN AUR LEKHAN KSHAMTA SE PARICHIT HO PAYA, SACH MAANIYE AAP JAISE LOG DUNIYA MAIN KAM HI HOTE HAI, YADI HO SAKE TO AAP HARRY POTTER KE JAISE KOI PUSTAK LIKHIYE IEESHWAR NE CHAHA TO AAPKI PUSTAK HARRY POTTER SE BHI ADHIK NAAM KAMAYEGI.  AAPNE JO VISTAR AUR KAHANI SE SAMBANDHIT REAL CHITR DIYE WOH AAPKE SAMPOORN GYANI HONE KA AABHAS HAI. AAP HAMARE LIYE APANE AAP MAIN DICTIONERY, WIKIPEDIYA HO JO KI KISI BHI VISHAY KI BAAL MAIN SE KHAAL NIKALNE MAIN MAAHIR HAI.MERI BAHAN ETAWAH MAIN HAI .AB KABHI ETAWAH AAYA TO KANPUR BHI AAONGA AUR AAP SE MILNA BHI CHAHUGA YADI AAP ANUMATI DEAGE TO................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................TUSSSSI GREATTTTTTT HO JAHANPANAH
_

----------


## simply_deep

> *मैं इन्हें यहाँ नहीं डाल  सकता,*
> *
> एक IMAGE SHARINGSITE पर डाल  रहा हूँ,
> 
> वो लिंक आपको ON डिमांड PM द्वारा दे दिया जाएगा.*


*मून जी मुझे यव लिंक  pm  कर दे  
*

----------


## simply_deep

*मून जी आप का जवाब नहीं...+++++*

----------


## badboy123455

> *अब आप खुद ही समझ सकते हो की ऐसी उपाधि पाने वाला व्यक्ति और उसके द्वारा किया गया कार्य कितना घ्रणित होगा,
> 
> जिसके कारन उसे ये उपाधि दी गयी है......*
> *
> मेरे बैन फिल्मों वाले सूत्र पर इसकी काफी चर्चा भी हो चुकी है ,
> 
> और उस पर अब तक दो फिल्मों का निर्माण भी हो चुका है,
> 
> और दोनों फ़िल्में बैन झेल रही हैं....*





> *जब पुलिस ने उसके घर पर छापा मारा तो उन्हें उसकी FRIDGE में मानव मांस मिला.*
> *
> तब आर्मीन ने पूरी घटना बताई 
> 
> और बताया की पिछले १० महीनो से वो BRANDEN का २० किलो मांस अब तक खा चुका है.*
> *
> उसे तुरंत हिरासत में लिया गया ,*





> *और 
> 
> **(2)Butterfly: A Grimm Love Story
> 
> *


*
फिल्म ओर इस केस के बारे में आपने पहले ही बता रखा था /लेकिन आज फिर पढ़ा तो ऐसा लगा जेसे पहली बार ही पढ़ रहा हू ,कई बार सुन चुके हो मून भाई पर फिर से कहता हू ....वाकई बहुत ही शानदार ओर जबरदस्त वर्णन करते हो ,एक एक द्रश्य ऐसा लगा की सामने चल रहा हे ,इस लेखनी में केनिबल फिल्म आँखों के सामने घूम गयी /
अब इस केस के बारे में कहू तो आर्मिन से ज्यादा पागल तो वो ब्रेडन हे खुद ही को खाने के लिए प्रस्तुत कर दिया /दस महीनों तक आर्मिन उसका मॉस खाता रहा ?
ओर ये जो दूसरी फिल्म हे ये भी केनिबल जेसी ही हे क्या ?
ओर वो चित्र का लिंक मुझे भी भेजे 

इस खोफनाक प्रस्तुति के लिए आपको हार्दिक शुक्रिया,नई का भी इंतजार हे ,*

----------


## calvitf

*अदभूद्द, खौफनांक ,मनमसतिष्क को हिला कर रख दिया कभी ना भूलने वाली फिल्म की कहानी 
साक्षात आपके सामने बैठ कर सुन रहा होऊ भूतो और प्रेतो को पीछे छोड़ दिया 
राकेश जी आपके ज्ञान व लेखनी को प्रणाम 
व सम्मान +++++*

----------


## fullmoon

> *अदभूद्द, खौफनांक ,मनमसतिष्क को हिला कर रख दिया कभी ना भूलने वाली फिल्म की कहानी 
> साक्षात आपके सामने बैठ कर सुन रहा होऊ भूतो और प्रेतो को पीछे छोड़ दिया 
> राकेश जी आपके ज्ञान व लेखनी को प्रणाम 
> व सम्मान +++++*


*फिर से वोही लाइन लिखना  चाहता हूँ .....**TRUTH IS STRANGER THAN FICTION .*

----------


## fullmoon

> *
> फिल्म ओर इस केस के बारे में आपने पहले ही बता रखा था /लेकिन आज फिर पढ़ा तो ऐसा लगा जेसे पहली बार ही पढ़ रहा हू ,कई बार सुन चुके हो मून भाई पर फिर से कहता हू ....वाकई बहुत ही शानदार ओर जबरदस्त वर्णन करते हो ,एक एक द्रश्य ऐसा लगा की सामने चल रहा हे ,इस लेखनी में केनिबल फिल्म आँखों के सामने घूम गयी /
> अब इस केस के बारे में कहू तो आर्मिन से ज्यादा पागल तो वो ब्रेडन हे खुद ही को खाने के लिए प्रस्तुत कर दिया /दस महीनों तक आर्मिन उसका मॉस खाता रहा ?
> ओर ये जो दूसरी फिल्म हे ये भी केनिबल जेसी ही हे क्या ?
> ओर वो चित्र का लिंक मुझे भी भेजे 
> 
> इस खोफनाक प्रस्तुति के लिए आपको हार्दिक शुक्रिया,नई का भी इंतजार हे ,*



*नया वाला   केस फिर कुछ हट के है....**एक ऐसा  आदमी जिसकी कभी भूख ही शांत नहीं होती थी.*
*वो अपने घर के पालतू  पशुओं को,छिपकलियों ज़िंदा ही कच्चा खा गया.*
*फिर  GUTTER की गन्दगी को खाता चला गया.*
*एक दिन उसकी भूख इतनी बढ़ गयी की उसने हॉस्पिटल में मरीजों का खून पीना शुरू किया,*
*फिर मुर्दों को खाना* 
*और उसके बाद भी उसकी भूख शांत नहीं हुयी तो .............*
*वो एक 14 महीने के बच्चे को ही खा गया....*
*एक सनसनीखेज केस,जिस पर से पर्दा हटेगा जल्द ही...*

----------


## fullmoon

> _moon JI SASHTANG PRANAM,MAIN SWAYAM KO AAJ DHANYA MAAN RAHA HOON JO KI MEIN AAPKE GYAN AUR LEKHAN KSHAMTA SE PARICHIT HO PAYA, SACH MAANIYE AAP JAISE LOG DUNIYA MAIN KAM HI HOTE HAI, YADI HO SAKE TO AAP HARRY POTTER KE JAISE KOI PUSTAK LIKHIYE IEESHWAR NE CHAHA TO AAPKI PUSTAK HARRY POTTER SE BHI ADHIK NAAM KAMAYEGI.  AAPNE JO VISTAR AUR KAHANI SE SAMBANDHIT REAL CHITR DIYE WOH AAPKE SAMPOORN GYANI HONE KA AABHAS HAI. AAP HAMARE LIYE APANE AAP MAIN DICTIONERY, WIKIPEDIYA HO JO KI KISI BHI VISHAY KI BAAL MAIN SE KHAAL NIKALNE MAIN MAAHIR HAI.MERI BAHAN ETAWAH MAIN HAI .AB KABHI ETAWAH AAYA TO KANPUR BHI AAONGA AUR AAP SE MILNA BHI CHAHUGA YADI AAP ANUMATI DEAGE TO................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................TUSSSSI GREATTTTTTT HO JAHANPANAH
> _


 *लेखन का शौक तो मुझे है,+
जैसा मैंने पहले भी बताया है मैंने अपने इसी शौक के चलते कुछ कहानियां भी लिखी हैं.**बस उसी का असर है की इस प्रकार लिखने की आदत पड़ गयी है.*

----------


## fullmoon

> मून जी इन दोनों का आप का संवाद भी आप ले आये .............
>  आपका लिखा पढ़कर तो ऐसा लगता है की  साक्षात् फिल्म ही देख रहा हूँ 
> जैसे जैसे पढ़ते जाओ वैसे वैसे ही फिल्म के द्रश्य आँखों के आगे आते जाते है 
> कमाल की लेखनी है , माँ सरस्वती का आशीर्वाद आप पर बना रहे 
> सेल्यूट  है भाई आपको





> फुल्ल्मून भाई मुझे भी वो चित्र भेज देना वाकई में बहुत ही खौफ्नाफ वारदात हैं येइह की कोई आदमी अपने आप को सिर्फ इसीलिए मरवा रहा हैं की कोई उसे खाकर खुश हो जाये मेरे तो येइह समझ नहीं की उसे क्या ख़ुशी मिली वो तो वैसे ही मर गया पर आपकी लेखनी के दाद देनी पड़ेगी कान्निबल फिर से रेपात हो गयी





> *मून जी आप का जवाब नहीं...+++++*



*थैंक्स  ............................*

----------


## cool.dude.k2000

> *मेरे विचार मे मानव के और जानवर के मान्स मे बायोलोजिकली कोइ फ़र्क़ नही है । यदि इन्सान बकरा, मुर्गा , गाय , सूअर, मछली, कोक्रोच , सान्प , अज़गर आदि को खा सकता है तो दूसरे इन्सान को क्यो नही खा सकता ?
> इन्सान व जानवर मे अन्तर सभ्यता का है, तथा सभ्यता के प्रतिमान काल और परिवेष के अनुसार बदलते रहते है। बाकि हिन्दुस्तान के लोग कुत्ते या सान्प को खाने के बारे मे सोच भी नही सकते, लेकिन नगालेण्ड चले जाइये, वहा इन दोनो को शोक से खाया जाता है ।
> यदि प्रचलित सभ्यता और कल्चर दूसरे इन्सान को खाने की अनुमति देती है तो आपत्ति क्या है। 
> जहा तक मेरा व्यक्तिगत सवाल है, मै बचपन से ही शाकाहारी के रूप मे पला हु, तो मेरे लिये इन्सान और जानवर के मान्स् मे कोई फ़र्क़ नही है ।*



*बहुत ही बढ़िया थौघ्ट्स है आपके.................*

----------


## hsukhiya

> *मैं इन्हें यहाँ नहीं डाल  सकता,*
> *
> एक IMAGE SHARINGSITE पर डाल  रहा हूँ,
> 
> वो लिंक आपको ON डिमांड PM द्वारा दे दिया जाएगा.*


*सर जी प्लीज ! मुझे लिंक्स पीएम करे
*

----------


## madhuu

> *बहुत ही बढ़िया थौघ्ट्स है आपके.................*


\.
धन्यवाद मित्र , . . . . . , . .

----------


## hsukhiya

*Cannibal 2010
सर जी कृपया इस मूवी की जानकारी दे.....
धन्यवाद......*

----------


## BHOPAL07

> *मैं इन्हें यहाँ नहीं डाल  सकता,*
> *
> एक IMAGE SHARINGSITE पर डाल  रहा हूँ,
> 
> वो लिंक आपको ON डिमांड PM द्वारा दे दिया जाएगा.*


*MOON JI FOTOS MUJHE PM KARIYE. PLS*

----------


## fullmoon

*दोस्तों,*
*
आज आपके सामने एक अनोखे इंसान की कहानी जो अपनी सनक और शौक  से नरभक्षी नहीं बना,

बल्कि  उसकी शारीरिक संरचना  ही कुछ ऐसी थी की उससे ये कुकृत्य  होता चला गया...*

----------


## fullmoon

*जानिये आज के इस अनोखे  केस के बारे में,

जिसका नाम है......*

----------


## fullmoon

:skull:*Tarrare CASE * :skull:

----------


## fullmoon

*Tarrare का जन्म 1772  में फ्रांस में हुआ था.*

----------


## fullmoon

*जब तो एक TEENAGER      था तभी पता चल गया था की उसकी शारीरिक सरंचना में कुछ तो गड़बड़ है.*
*
क्योंकि उसकी भूख एक सामान्य इंसान जैसी नहीं थी.*
*
उसकी भूख अंतहीन थी.*
*
वो जितना भी खाता था,

उसकी भूख शांत ही नहीं होती थी.*

----------


## fullmoon

*उसके माँ बाप ने अपने बेटे के बारे में तब जाना ,

जब वो अपने घर में ही पल रहे सारे पालतू जानवरों को ज़िंदा ही कच्चा चबा कर खा गया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*जब वो जानवर भी ख़तम हो गए 

तो उसने घर की दीवारों पर चल रही छिपकलियों को पकड़ पकड़ कर खाना शुरू कर दिया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*उसके माँ बाप को लगा की इस इंसान  के रूप में हैवान  को घर से निकलना ही ठीक रहेगा 

नहीं तो ऐसा ना हो की एक दिन ये  हम दोनों को ही खा जाए.*
*
इसलिए उसे घर से ज़बरदस्ती निकाल दिया गया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*अब Tarrare  के पास कोई काम तो था नहीं 

पर उसकी भूख बढती ही जा रही थी.*

----------


## fullmoon

*सो उसने सड़क पर पड़े बोतलों  के ढक्कनों,पत्थरों और आवारा   चल रहे पशुओं को पकड़ पकड़ कर खाना शुरू कर दिया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*और फिर भी वो भूखा रहने लगा 

तो उसने GUTTER   में घुस कर उसकी गन्दगी को खाना शुरू कर दिया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*और फिर बारी आई सड़क पर पड़े कूड़े  के ढेर की.*
*
सारा का सारा कूड़ा वो उदरस्थ कर जाता.*

----------


## fullmoon

*इस बीच वो बिल्लिया, छिपकलिया और कुत्ते के छोटे बच्चे खाता चला गया 


एक बार तो उसने एक ईल को बिना चबाये पूरा का पूरा ज़िंदा निगल लिया.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत ही भयंकर इंसान है ।

----------


## fullmoon

*जल्द ही   उसकी कुख्याति फ्रांस सरकार   तक पहुँच गयी.*
*
उन्होंने उसे पकड़ कर उसकी अद्भुत पाचन क्षमता पर एक्सपेरिमेंट्स करने  शुरू   कर दिए.*

----------


## fullmoon

*उसे जांच में पूरी तरह से  मानसिक   रूप  से स्वस्थ    पाया     गया.*
*
पर हाँ   ,

उसके   शरीर से एक अजीब सी दुर्गन्ध आती थी,

जिससे की आम आदमी उससे दूरी बनाये   रखता  था .*

----------


## fullmoon

*फ्रांस सरकार ने उसकी  इस शारीरिक सरंचना का अपने लिए फायदा उठाने की सोची  

और उसे आर्मी में कौरिएर man की नौकरी दे दी.*

----------


## fullmoon

*यहाँ उसका काम था,

आर्मी के महत्वपूर्ण गुप्त दस्तावेजों को निगल कर एक जगह से दूसरी जगह ले जाना 

और वहां मल त्याग कर उन गुप्त दस्तावेजों को अपने शरीर से निकलना 

और आर्मी के अधिकारियों को सौंप देना.*

----------


## fullmoon

*अब उसकी खाने की कुछ समस्या तो हल हो गयी.*
*
और वो अब आराम से रहने लगा .*

----------


## fullmoon

*बाद में फ्रांस सरकार के कहने से उसने अपनी इस भूख की बीमारी का का इलाज़ कराने की सोची 

और हॉस्पिटल में भर्ती हो गया.*
*
पर वहां तो उसे लिमिटेड खाना ही मिलता था.*

----------


## fullmoon

*तब  उसने फिर अपनी भूख के लिए हॉस्पिटल की दवाइयों ,कूड़े के ढेर,GUTTER की गन्दगी को खाना  शुरू   किया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*जब इस से भी बात न बनी 

तो उसने वहां मरीजों को चढ़  रहे खून की बोतलों को उतार कर खून पीना शुरू कर दिया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*फिर चल पड़ा मुर्दा घर की ओर ........ 

और वहां मुर्दों को निकाल निकाल कर कच्चा ही खाने लगा.*

----------


## fullmoon

*इसके कुछ समय बाद एक 14 महीने का बच्चा गायब हो गया हॉस्पिटल से.*
*
सभी समझ गए की ये कारस्तानी भी उसी की है.*

----------


## fullmoon

*उसी ने उस नवजात शिशु को खा लिया था,अपनी भूख के चलते.*
*
इसके बाद हॉस्पिटल से उसे निकाल दिया गया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*क्योंकि कोई सबूत नहीं था की बच्चे को उसी ने खाया है

इसलिए उस पर कोई केस नहीं चला.*
*
फिर वो गायब हो गया.*

----------


## simply_deep

*मून जी ये इंसान तो नहीं हो सकता...*

----------


## fullmoon

*1798  में  एक बार वो फिर नज़र आया,

उसे TB हो चुकी थी और वो अपने जीवन की अंतिम घड़ियाँ गिन रहा था.*

*जल्द ही वो मर गया   .*

----------


## fullmoon

*पर एक ख़ास बात थी,जैसे ही वो मरा ,उसका शव तेजी से सड़ना  शुरू हो गया.*
*
उसके शरीर की जांच के लिए जब उसकी autopsy की गयी तो उसके पूरे शरीर में पस  भरी हुयी निकली .*
*
उसका  liver, gallbladder, और  stomach सामान्य आदमी से कई गुना निकला...*
*
और उसका शरीर पूरा फोड़ो से भरा हुआ था.*

----------


## fullmoon

*इस रकार ये एक मात्र ऐसा CANNIBAL था,

जो अपनी मर्ज़ी से नहीं मजबूरी से लcannibal  बना था.

और जिसको कभी भी कोई भी सज़ा नहीं हुयी,

क्योंकि उसका अपराध कभी सिद्ध ही नहीं हो पाया.*

----------


## Mr_perfect

ये कैसा इंसान था छिपकली खाने से तो इंसान मर जाता है।

----------


## prakash85

Fullmoon Bhai Manna Padega ki koi insaan itna bhi kha sakta hain jiske bare mein soch bhi nahin sakte hain wakai mein aap pata nahin hamare liye kahan kahan se dhoondh kar late ho subkutch thanks

----------


## fullmoon

> *मून जी ये इंसान तो नहीं हो सकता...*


*दीप जी,*
*
ये सच  में एक इंसान ही था.*
*
और ये दुनिया में अकेला ऐसा करने वाला नहीं था,*
*
आपको एक और इंसान से मिलवाता हूँ,इसका केस भी इसके जैसा ही था....*
*ये है ..*
*
एक पोलिश सैनिक...*
*Charles Domery* 
*
*
*ये बंदा एक साल में 174 बिल्लियों को खा गया था,*
*
और इसके साथ ही वो घास खाने का भी बड़ा शौक़ीन था...*
*
इसके बारे में पूरी जानकारी यहाँ से लें...*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Domery

----------


## fullmoon

> ये कैसा इंसान था छिपकली खाने से तो इंसान मर जाता है।


*जहाँ तक मैं जनता हूँ जैसे सारे सांप जहरीले  नहीं होते,**वैसे छिपकलियों की सब प्रजातियाँ जहरीली  नहीं होती  है.*

----------


## fullmoon

> Fullmoon Bhai Manna Padega ki koi insaan itna bhi kha sakta hain jiske bare mein soch bhi nahin sakte hain wakai mein aap pata nahin hamare liye kahan kahan se dhoondh kar late ho subkutch thanks


*जी हाँ प्रकाश जी,**जब मैंने भी इसके बारे में पहली बार पढ़ा था,तो मैं भी हैरत में डूब गया था...*

----------


## hsukhiya

*सर जी 
एक और कीर्तिमान के साथ आपने हमें एक और खतरनाक वेहशी नरभक्षी से रूबरू कराया.......
पर इस संदेहजनक इंसान की कहानी औरो से कुछ अलग है...   
जैसे पिछले केस में आर्मिन इसलिए नरभक्षी बना की उसे इंसानी मास को टेस्ट करना था.......
फिश वाले केस में अपनी उत्सुकता एवं बैड पब्लिसीटी पाने के लिए वह नरभक्षी बना .......
Klara Mauerova के केस में उनकी धार्मिक संगठन के नियम या यु कहे की 
कुछ असामाजिक तत्वों के शैतानी दिमाग की उपज के कारन वह और उसका पूरा परिवार नरभक्षी बने ........
इस केस की बात कुछ और है..... इसमे गुनेहगार भूख ह है वह भूख जो इंसान से खुच भी करा सकती है ........
धन्यवाद मित्र..... आपका जवाब नहीं.......
फूलमून सर जी तुस्सी ग्रेट हो .....
*

----------


## fullmoon

> *सर जी 
> एक और कीर्तिमान के साथ आपने हमें एक और खतरनाक वेहशी नरभक्षी से रूबरू कराया.......
> पर इस संदेहजनक इंसान की कहानी औरो से कुछ अलग है...   
> जैसे पिछले केस में आर्मिन इसलिए नरभक्षी बना की उसे इंसानी मास को टेस्ट करना था.......
> फिश वाले केस में अपनी उत्सुकता एवं बैड पब्लिसीटी पाने के लिए वह नरभक्षी बना .......
> Klara Mauerova के केस में उनकी धार्मिक संगठन के नियम या यु कहे की 
> कुछ असामाजिक तत्वों के शैतानी दिमाग की उपज के कारन वह और उसका पूरा परिवार नरभक्षी बने ........
> इस केस की बात कुछ और है..... इसमे गुनेहगार भूख ह है वह भूख जो इंसान से खुच भी करा सकती है ........
> धन्यवाद मित्र..... आपका जवाब नहीं.......
> ...


*भई वाह ,*
*आपने तो पूरे सूत्र का सारांश ही लिख डाला.*:clap:

*बहुत खूब.*
*पर क्या करूँ आपको इस मेहनत के लिए रेपो नहीं दे पा रहा.*

----------


## hsukhiya

> *भई वाह ,*
> *आपने तो पूरे सूत्र का सारांश ही लिख डाला.*:clap:
> 
> *बहुत खूब.*
> *पर क्या करूँ आपको इस मेहनत के लिए रेपो नहीं दे पा रहा.*


*सर जी कोई बात नहीं वैसे भी मुझे तो आपके रिप्लाय से ही इतनी खुशी मिलती है.....
जैसे किसी भक्त की पुकार भगवान ने सुन ली हो........*

----------


## simply_deep

> *दीप जी,*
> *
> ये सच  में एक इंसान ही था.*
> *
> और ये दुनिया में अकेला ऐसा करने वाला नहीं था,*
> *
> आपको एक और इंसान से मिलवाता हूँ,इसका केस भी इसके जैसा ही था....*
> *ये है ..*
> *
> ...


*वाह मून जी एक और  जानकारी  देने के लिए धन्यवाद...
मून जी लगता है एक से बड़े एक पड़े है दुनिया में....*

----------


## simply_deep

> *जहाँ तक मैं जनता हूँ जैसे सारे सांप जहरीले  नहीं होते,**वैसे छिपकलियों की सब प्रजातियाँ जहरीली  नहीं होती  है.*


*सही कहा मून जी न तो सभी सांप और न ही सभी छिपकलिया ज़हरीली होती है...
और अगर किसी भी जिंदा चीज़ को खाना हो,चाहे वो जहरीली क्यूँ ना हो तो अपना* *bear grylls**  है ना*

----------


## badboy123455

*इस इंसान का केस बहुत अजीब लगा 
पहली बार तो विश्वास ही नही हुआ की ऐसा भी कोई इंसान हो सकता हे ,बड़ा ही गंदा आदमी था ,
Charles Domery के बारे में भी बताया आपने की वो भी ऐसा ही था ,अजीब केनिबल थे दोनों 
इस केस से रूबरू करवाने हेतु हार्दिक आभार मून भाई ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## badboy123455

> *सही कहा मून जी न तो सभी सांप और न ही सभी छिपकलिया ज़हरीली होती है...
> और अगर किसी भी जिंदा चीज़ को खाना हो,चाहे वो जहरीली क्यूँ ना हो तो अपना* *bear grylls**  है ना*


*
bear grylls को कहा से ले आये मित्र 
वैसे ये बहुत शानदार इंसान हे ,किसी चीज से नही डरता ,खा ओर जाता हे उनको*

----------


## simply_deep

> *
> bear grylls को कहा से ले आये मित्र 
> वैसे ये बहुत शानदार इंसान हे ,किसी चीज से नही डरता ,खा ओर जाता हे उनको*


*मित्र में उन के हुनर की तारीफ कर रहा था...वो तो एक जिंदा दिल इन्सान है..*

----------


## fullmoon

> *मित्र में उन के हुनर की तारीफ कर रहा था...वो तो एक जिंदा दिल इन्सान है..*


*ये कौन हैं,दीप जी,**पहली बार नाम सुन रहा हूँ...*

----------


## simply_deep

> *ये कौन हैं,दीप जी,**पहली बार नाम सुन रहा हूँ...*


*मून जी आप जैसा जानकार bear grylls** के बारे में नहीं जानता ये तो बड़े ही आश्चर्य की बात है..
इस का पूरा नाम* *Edward Michael "**Bear"* *Grylls है ..
ये एक   adventurer , television प्रेसेंटर* *है. 
इस का discovery पे एक शो आता है..
 Man vs. Wild ये  शो में लोगो को अलग अलग condition  में survive  करना सिखाता है..
इस के बारे में और जानना हो तो ये रही लिकं..  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bear_Grylls*

----------


## ashish_asd123

नरभक्षण के मामले में पकड़े गए अपराधियों की फेहरिस्त पर नज़र डाली जाए, तो जापान के इसेई सगावा का नाम भी सामने आता है। जापान के कोबे में सन् 1949 में पैदा हुए इसेई को घूमने-फिरने का काफी शौक था। वर्ष 1981 में इसेई सोरबोने एकेडमी में फ्रेंच साहित्य पढ़ने के लिए पेरिस चला गया। इस दौरान उसकी दोस्ती अपनी ही साथी विद्यार्थी रेनी हार्टवेल्ट से हो गई। 11 जून 1981 को इसेई ने हार्टवेल्ट को साथ में पढ़ने के लिए अपने अपार्टमेंट में आमंत्रित किया। उस दौरान इसेई ने हार्टवेल्ट के गर्दन में गोली मारकर उसकी हत्या कर दी। उसके बाद उसने उसके शरीर के टुकड़े किए और उन्हें खाया। जांच में यह बात भी सामने आई कि हार्टवेल्ट की हत्या के बाद इसेई ने उसकी लाश के साथ सेक्स भी किया था। हत्या के कई दिनों बाद तक इसेई, हार्टवेल्ट के शरीर के टुकड़ों से अपना पेट भरता रहा। इसेई, हार्टवेल्ट की लाश के पैर और कई हिस्सों को खा गया था। बाद में लाश के बचे हुए हिस्से को एक झील में फेंकने के चक्कर में वह फ्रेंच पुलिस के हत्थे चढ़ गया। पूछताछ में इसेई सगावा ने कुछ चौंकाने वाले खुलासे किए। इसेई ने पुलिस को बताया कि उसने हार्टवेल्ट की खूबसूरती और अच्छी सेहत से चिढ़कर उसपर हमला किया था। हत्या के बाद उसने इंसानी मांस को चखकर देखा, जो उसे काफी पसंद आया। बाद में उसने कई दिनों इंसानी मांस को भूनकर खाया। इसेई को कुछ सालों के लिए जेल में और फिर मानसिक सुधारगृह में रखा गया, जहां उसकी मेडिकल काउंसलिंग की गई। 12 अगस्त 1986 को इसेई को मुक्त कर दिया गया और आज वह टोक्यो में रहता है। फिलहाल इसेई कमेंटेटर और पब्लिक स्पीकर के तौर पर पार्ट टाइम नौकरी करता है।

----------


## fullmoon

> नरभक्षण के मामले में पकड़े गए अपराधियों की फेहरिस्त पर नज़र डाली जाए, तो जापान के इसेई सगावा का नाम भी सामने आता है।  इसेई को कुछ सालों के लिए जेल में और फिर मानसिक सुधारगृह में रखा गया, जहां उसकी मेडिकल काउंसलिंग की गई। 12 अगस्त 1986 को इसेई को मुक्त कर दिया गया और आज वह टोक्यो में रहता है। फिलहाल इसेई कमेंटेटर और पब्लिक स्पीकर के तौर पर पार्ट टाइम नौकरी करता है।


*जी हाँ ,आप की जानकारी बिलकुल  सही है.**मैं भी अगले केस में इसी  की चर्चा करने वाला था....*
*रेपो........*

----------


## fullmoon

> *मून जी आप जैसा जानकार bear grylls** के बारे में नहीं जानता ये तो बड़े ही आश्चर्य की बात है..
> इस का पूरा नाम* *Edward Michael "**Bear"* *Grylls है ..
> ये एक   adventurer , television प्रेसेंटर* *है. 
> इस का discovery पे एक शो आता है..
>  Man vs. Wild ये  शो में लोगो को अलग अलग condition  में survive  करना सिखाता है..
> इस के बारे में और जानना हो तो ये रही लिकं..  
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bear_Grylls*


*वो इसलिए दीप जी,**क्योंकि मैं टीवी बिलकुल ना के बराबर देखता हूँ.*
*सिर्फ movies देखता हूँ.*

----------


## lallal

मून जी भारतीय नर भक्षी निठारी (नॉएडा ) के बारे  में भी बताए

----------


## fullmoon

> मून जी भारतीय नर भक्षी निठारी (नॉएडा ) के बारे  में भी बताए


*जी हाँ,ये केस भी विस्तृत रूप से आगे आएगा.....*

----------


## ashish_asd123

स्टेला मैरिस कॉलेज रकबी टीम - 13 अक्टूबर 1972 को यह टीम मैच खेलने के लिए मोंटेवीडियो, उरूग्वे से सैंटियागो, चिली जा रहा था। खराब मौसम और तकनीकी दिक्कत की वजह से जहाज चिली और अर्जेंटीना के बॉर्डर पर दुर्गम पर्वतो में क्रैश हो गया। तीन देशों की कई सर्च टीमों द्वारा उन्हें 11 दिनों तक फ्लाइट में सवार 45 लोगों को ढूंढा गया, लेकिन कुछ पता नहीं चल सका। लगभग दो महीनों बाद जहाज पर सवार 16 लोगों को पता चल सका, जिन्होंने जीवित रहने के लिए अन्य मृत यात्रियों का मांस खाया।

----------


## ashish_asd123

रेव्लूयशनरी यूनाइटेड फ्रंट - आरयूएफ एक दक्षिण अफ्रीका के सिएरा लियोन का एक चर्चित क्रांतिकारी समूह था। सन् 1990 के दशक में सरकार विरोधी अभियान में आरयूएफ द्वारा काफी नरसंहार किया गया था। आरयूएफ का यह अभियान देश में मौजूद हीरे की खानों को बचाने के लिए था। आरयूएफ द्वारा किए जाने वाले नरसंहार में नरभक्षण के भी कई मामले सामने आए हैं। उनका नरभक्षण का उद्देश्य शत्रुओं की ताकत को ग्रहण करना था। नरभक्षण के शिकार लोगों की संख्या का सही आंकड़ा बताना मुश्किल है।

----------


## hsukhiya

> *आदरणीय फुल्ल्मून सिर जी,
> नए सूत्र की ढेर सारी बधाई स्वीकार कीजिये.........
> किसी ऐसे नरभक्षी के बारे में बताइए जो भारत से हो जैसे निठारी कांड नोइडा में सुरेंदर कोली 
> *Attachment 495352*
> 
> धन्यवाद.........*


*सर जी शायद आपने मेरी यह पोस्ट नहीं देखि.......मेरी भी इच्छा है की आप इस केस की जानकारी दें......
*

----------


## fullmoon

> *सर जी शायद आपने मेरी यह पोस्ट नहीं देखि.......मेरी भी इच्छा है की आप इस केस की जानकारी दें......
> *



*JI हाँ इस केस की जल्द ही जानकारी देता हूँ.*

----------


## fullmoon

> स्टेला मैरिस कॉलेज रकबी टीम - 13 अक्टूबर 1972 को यह टीम मैच खेलने के लिए मोंटेवीडियो, उरूग्वे से सैंटियागो, चिली जा रहा था। खराब मौसम और तकनीकी दिक्कत की वजह से जहाज चिली और अर्जेंटीना के बॉर्डर पर दुर्गम पर्वतो में क्रैश हो गया। तीन देशों की कई सर्च टीमों द्वारा उन्हें 11 दिनों तक फ्लाइट में सवार 45 लोगों को ढूंढा गया, लेकिन कुछ पता नहीं चल सका। लगभग दो महीनों बाद जहाज पर सवार 16 लोगों को पता चल सका, जिन्होंने जीवित रहने के लिए अन्य मृत यात्रियों का मांस खाया।





> रेव्लूयशनरी यूनाइटेड फ्रंट - आरयूएफ एक दक्षिण अफ्रीका के सिएरा लियोन का एक चर्चित क्रांतिकारी समूह था। सन् 1990 के दशक में सरकार विरोधी अभियान में आरयूएफ द्वारा काफी नरसंहार किया गया था। आरयूएफ का यह अभियान देश में मौजूद हीरे की खानों को बचाने के लिए था। आरयूएफ द्वारा किए जाने वाले नरसंहार में नरभक्षण के भी कई मामले सामने आए हैं। उनका नरभक्षण का उद्देश्य शत्रुओं की ताकत को ग्रहण करना था। नरभक्षण के शिकार लोगों की संख्या का सही आंकड़ा बताना मुश्किल है।


*यदि आप जानकारी देना चाहते हैं तो हर केस की विस्तृत रूप से दें ,जिस प्रकार से मैं दे रहा हूँ.**इस प्रकार से सारांश लिखने से सूत्र का मज़ा खराब हो रहा है.*
*आशा है आप समझ गए होंगे.*

----------


## simply_deep

*जहा तक मुझे लगता है.. मून जी इस सूत्र में  आप के अलावा किसी और को लिखने की अनुमति ना दी जाये तो अच्छा है..
वरना कोई भी सूत्र के बिच में किसी भी केस का वर्णन कर देगा और हम लोगो का मजा ख़राब हो जाता है..*

----------


## simply_deep

> *वो इसलिए दीप जी,**क्योंकि मैं टीवी बिलकुल ना के बराबर देखता हूँ.*
> *सिर्फ movies देखता हूँ.*


*अच्छा तभी आप को पता नहीं है... वेसे उस के बारे में जाने वो एक अनोखी शक्शियत है...*

----------


## madhuu

> *जहा तक मुझे लगता है.. मून जी इस सूत्र में  आप के अलावा किसी और को लिखने की अनुमति ना दी जाये तो अच्छा है..
> वरना कोई भी सूत्र के बिच में किसी भी केस का वर्णन कर देगा और हम लोगो का मजा ख़राब हो जाता है..*


आपसे मै सहमत हू, लेकिन यह बात सदस्यो को खुद ही समझनी चाहिये

----------


## pyasi-sonu

अरे बाप रे, क्या पढ़ लिया मैंने. लगता है गलत जगह आ गयी हूँ.

----------


## hsukhiya

> *जहा तक मुझे लगता है.. मून जी इस सूत्र में  आप के अलावा किसी और को लिखने की अनुमति ना दी जाये तो अच्छा है..
> वरना कोई भी सूत्र के बिच में किसी भी केस का वर्णन कर देगा और हम लोगो का मजा ख़राब हो जाता है..*


*दीप जी आपकी इस बात से मैं सहमत हूँ............
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

अच्छी जानकारी मिली।
सभी का (फुल मून जी का विशेष रुप से) धन्यवाद।

----------


## fullmoon

*दोस्तों  ,**
अगला CANNIBAL केस एक बार फिर से आपको हैरानी की दुनिया में डालेगा,*
*
कारण?*
*
अब तक जितने CANNIBAL केस हुए हैं,उन सब केस में ये काम नरभक्षियों ने छिप कर किया है.*
*
पर अगला केस इसलिए महत्वपूर्ण है क्योंकि इस केस में उस नरभक्षी ने ये काम दुनिया से छिप कर नहीं बल्कि भरी भीड़ के सामने 

और पुलिस के सामने अपने शिकार को टुकड़े टुकड़े कर के कच्चा खाया* 
*
और उसके कटे अंग कान  , नाक   और जीभ   अपनी जेबों में भी भरे,बाद में जेल में आराम से खाने के लिए......*
*
क्या था ये हैरतंगेज केस,*
*
कौन था वो न्रशंस  CANNIBAL ,जिसने भरी भीड़ के सामने   ऐसा हैवानियत का ऐसा खेल खेला*
* 
और पुलिस भी उसे ताकने के अलावा कुछ ना कर सकी.....*
*
जानिये इस अगले खौफनाक केस में कल.....*

----------


## simply_deep

> *दोस्तों  ,**
> अगला CANNIBAL केस एक बार फिर से आपको हैरानी की दुनिया में डालेगा,*
> *
> कारण?*
> *
> अब तक जितने CANNIBAL केस हुए हैं,उन सब केस में ये काम नरभक्षियों ने छिप कर किया है.*
> *
> पर अगला केस इसलिए महत्वपूर्ण है क्योंकि इस केस में उस नरभक्षी ने ये काम दुनिया से छिप कर नहीं बल्कि भरी भीड़ के सामने 
> 
> ...


*लोगो की रहस्य में बांधे रखना तो कोई आप से सीखे....*

----------


## hardeepmaan

बहुत ही घिनोना काम किया इस ने




> *
> **मगर उसने सेल्फ डिफेन्स में उनसे लड़ते हुए उन सब का क़त्ल कर दिया...*
> *
> पर उसके बाद उसके पास खाने पीने का सामान समाप्त हो गया* 
> *
> तो उसने उन पांचो लोगो की लाशों को काट काट कर दो महीने तक खाया* 
> *
> और  किसी तरह से बच कर वापस आ गया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*दोस्तों,*
*
आज  का सनसनीखेज CANNIBAL  केस है....*

----------


## fullmoon

:skull:*Vince Weiguang Li CASE*:skull:

----------


## fullmoon

*ज्यादा भूमिका  ना बांधते  हुए ,सीधे आपको CRIME सीन पर ही ले चलता हूँ......*

----------


## fullmoon

*समय  :30 जुलाई 2008 ,दोपहर के 12 बजकर 01 मिनट हुए हैं.

स्थान : कनाडा*

----------


## fullmoon

*बस स्टॉप पर Edmonton to Winnipeg जाने के लिए एक बस रूकती है.*
*
बस पर २२ साल का एक नौजवान* 
*
"Tim McLean"  चढ़ता   है 

*

----------


## fullmoon

*और बस की सबसे पिछली सीट ,जो की टोइलेट के पास वाली है,

पर चुपचाप बैठ जाता है.*
*
टीम एक मेले में काम करने वाला एक कर्मचारी है,*
*
जो अपनी रात की शिफ्ट समाप्त कर थका हुआ अपने घर को वापस जा रहा है.*

----------


## fullmoon

*वो थका हुआ है,कानो में HEADPHONE लगाकर तेज म्यूजिक सुनता हुआ ,वो खिड़की के साथ सर टिका कर सो जाता है.*
*
आने वाले खतरे से बिलकुल अनजान.....*

----------


## fullmoon

*बस का अगला स्टॉप आता  है और बस रूकती है* 
*
इस समय शाम के 6 बजकर 55 मिनट हो रहे हैं.*

----------


## fullmoon

*बस पर इस स्टॉप से चढ़ता है एक 40 साल का एक चीनी ,जिसने की कनाडा की नागरिकता ले ली है* 
*
और अब कनाडा का निवासी है.*
*
इसका नाम है...

**

Vince Weiguang Li.

*

----------


## fullmoon

*ली सबसे आगे की सीट में चुप चाप बैठ जाता है.*
*
मगर थोड़ी ही देर में ना जाने उसे क्या होता है ,

और वो जाकर सबसे पिछली सीट में टिम की बगल में बैठ जाता है.*

----------


## fullmoon

*टिम गहरी नींद में सोया हुआ है,

उसे कुछ पता नहीं चलता.*
*
मगर अचानक कुछ ऐसा हो जाता है की जिसकी कोई कल्पना भी नहीं कर सकता.*

----------


## fullmoon

*ली,टिम को देखता है और फिर धीरे से अपनी जेब में छिपा एक लंबा चाक़ू निकल लेता है* 
*
और सोते हुए टिम पर अचानक ही ताबड़तोड़ वार करना शुरू कर देता है.*

----------


## fullmoon

*ली,टिम को देखता है और फिर धीरे से अपनी जेब में छिपा एक लंबा चाक़ू निकल लेता है* 
*
और सोते हुए टिम पर अचानक ही ताबड़तोड़ वार करना शुरू कर देता है.*

----------


## fullmoon

*कोई यात्री जब तक कुछ समझता तब तक तो ली ने चाक़ू का एक जोरदार वार किया 

और टिम का सर काट  कर अपने हाथों  में ले लिया* 
*
और चलती हुयी बस में यात्रियों को उस कटे हुए सर को दिखा कर अट्टहास लगाने लगा.*

----------


## fullmoon

*सारे यात्रियों में इस अनहोनी घटना से अफरातफरी मच गयी.*
*
बस को तुरंत रोका गया.*
*
और सारे यात्री ड्राईवर के साथ बस से उतर गए.*

----------


## fullmoon

*मगर ली को भागने की कोई जल्दी नहीं थी.*
*
वो बस से नहीं उतरा,*

----------


## fullmoon

*ड्राईवर ने मौका देख कर बस के सारे दरवाजे बाहर  से बंद कर दिए, 

ताकि ली भाग ना जाये.*
*
पर ली को अगर भागना ही होता तो बहुत  पहले ही भाग गया होता.

*

----------


## ras

बाप रे अभी से डर लगने लगा भाई.

----------


## fullmoon

*ली ने आराम से टिम के शरीर के टुकड़े करने शुरू किये ,उस तेज धार चाक़ू से सबके सामने.*
*
बस के बाहर सारे यात्री ये द्रश्य देख कर डर  और दहशत के कारन जोर जोर से चीखने लगे,*
*
मगर ली तो किसी और ही दुनिया में खो चुका  था,*

----------


## fullmoon

*सारे शरीर के छोटे छोटे टुकड़े करने के बाद उसने टिम के एक एक अंग  को सबको  दिखा  दिखा कर कच्चा चबाना  शुरू कर दिया.*
*
और उसके कटे हुए सर को फ़ुटबाल  की तरह से बस के अन्दर लुढका दिया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*कई लोग ये द्रश्य देखकर बेहोश हो गए.

बाकी यात्री इस वीभत्स द्रश्य को  देखकर  सड़क  पर  ही  उल्टियाँ करने लगे.
*

----------


## fullmoon

*तब तक पुलिस को सूचना भी कर दी गयी.*
*
पुलिस को आने में अभी वक़्त था*
*
और अब तक ली का पेट भी टिम के अंगो को खाकर भर चुका  था.


*

----------


## fullmoon

*अब उसने भागने की सोची.*
*
दरवाज़े तो बंद थे.*
*
मगर उसने बस को ही चला कर भागने की सोची.*

----------


## fullmoon

*मगर यहाँ  ड्राईवर की सूझ  बूझ काम आई.*
*
उसने उतरने से पहले ही अपनी COMUTERIZE बस के पहियों को कंप्यूटर द्वारा जाम कर दिया था.*
*
सो ली का बस को भगाने का प्लान भी असफल हो गया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*रात 8:30 पर पुलिस  को इस काण्ड  की सूचना मिली.*
*
9 :00 बजे  पुलिस घटनास्थल  पर थी.*

----------


## fullmoon

*ली को आत्मसमर्पण करने को कहा गया.*
*
पर उसने बस के दरवाज़े अन्दर से बंद कर लिए,

ताकि पुलिस   अन्दर ना आ जाये.*
*
और अब भी वो  पुलिस  के सामने CANNIBALISM की इस घटना को उनकी  आँखों के सामने अंजाम  दे रहा था,

और पुलिस कुछ नहीं कर पा रही  थी.*

----------


## fullmoon

*पुलिस बस के बाहर बैठी रही मूक दर्शक बनकर....*

----------


## fullmoon

*आखिर हार कर रात के १:३० बजे ली ने बस की एक खिड़की तोड़ कर बाहर निकल कर भागने की कोशिश की.*
*
बस यही मौक़ा था,*

----------


## fullmoon

*पुलिस ने उसे TEASER (इलेक्ट्रिक SHOCK देने वाली मशीन)के दो  SHOT दिए और गिरफ्तार कर लिया.

*

----------


## fullmoon

*बस से टिम का सर और बाकी अंग भी मिल गए.*
*
ली की तलाशी लेने पर उसकी जेब में टिम के कान ,नाक और जीभ मिले,

जिसे उस ने बाद में आराम से खाने के लिए रख लिया था.

*

----------


## fullmoon

*बहुत तलाशी के बाद भी टिम की आँखें और दिल नहीं मिला,

क्योंकि ली उसे पहले ही खा चुका था.

*

----------


## fullmoon

*जब उस पर अदालत में मुकदमा चला तो उसने ये बयान दिया...**

"जब मैं बस में बैठा था तो मुझे एक आवाज़ सुनाई  दी की तुम BIBLE की THIRD  स्टोरी हो और तुम धरती पर यीशु मसीह के दूसरे अवतार हो.*
*
तुम्हे धरती को alien के  हमले से बचाना है .*
*
काट दो उन सब ALIEN का सर ,जो की पृथ्वी पर कब्ज़ा करना चाहते हैं.*
*
और सबसे पहले शुरुआत करो अपनी सीट में पास बैठे आदमी से.*
*
वो एक AILEN है.*
*
जुदा कर दो उसका सर उसके धड से."*
*
बस मैंने वही किया.

*

----------


## fullmoon

*"आज मैंने धरती को ALIEN के चंगुल में जाने से बचा लिया.*
*
और तुम नाशुक्रे लोग ,मेरा अहसान मानने की बजाय मुझे पकड़ कर ले आये हो,*
*
मैं मसीहा हूँ,जिसने धरती की रक्षा की है"

*

----------


## fullmoon

*वो बार बार ये कहता रहा की उस आवाज़ ने टिम का सर काटने  को कहा, 

और मैंने वैसा ही कर दिया.*
*
बाद में उसे अपनी भूल का प्रायश्चित    हुआ की उसने एक अनजानी आवाज़ की सुन कर ऐसा घोर अपराध किया,

उसने माफ़ी भी मांगी.

*

----------


## fullmoon

*मगर उसके माफ़ी मांगने से  TIM तो अब वापस नहीं आ सकता था
क्या कसूर था,उसका.जो उसे इतनी  घिनौनी मौत मिली?*

----------


## fullmoon

*अदालत ने ली को  मानसिक रूप से अस्वस्थ बताते हुए मेंटल हॉस्पिटल( Selkirk Mental Health Centre) भेज दिया.*

----------


## fullmoon

*ली आज भी Selkirk Mental Health Centre हॉस्पिटल में सघन निगरानी में है,

ताकि फिर कोई अनजानी आवाज़ सुन कर फिर किसी का सर ना काट ले ,

और ना ही फिरसे CANNIBAL की ये घटना दोहराए.

*

----------


## fullmoon

*इतिहास में ये एक अनोखे केस के रूप में हमेशा जाना जाएगा,

जहाँ CANNIBAL की इस घटना का पुलिस और जनता के सामने खुला प्रदर्शन हुआ 

और फिर भी इस नरभक्षी को कोई कानूनी सज़ा नहीं हुयी.*

----------


## fullmoon

*दोस्तों,**
मिलते हैं,एक नए और फिर से चौंकाने वाले CANNIBAL CASE के साथ....*
*
जल्द ही .............*

----------


## simply_deep

*बहुत खूब प्रस्तुति मून जी *

----------


## Bhai G

........................
शानदार प्रस्तुति 
जानदार प्रस्तुति 
.........................

----------


## thenawnitkumar

> *जब उस पर अदालत में मुकदमा चला तो उसने ये बयान दिया...**
> 
> "जब मैं बस में बैठा था तो मुझे एक आवाज़ सुनाई  दी की तुम BIBLE की THIRD  स्टोरी हो और तुम धरती पर यीशु मसीह के दूसरे अवतार हो.*
> *
> तुम्हे धरती को alien के  हमले से बचाना है .*
> *
> काट दो उन सब ALIEN का सर ,जो की पृथ्वी पर कब्ज़ा करना चाहते हैं.*
> *
> और सबसे पहले शुरुआत करो अपनी सीट में पास बैठे आदमी से.*
> ...


_इसे पागलपन के अलावा कहा ही क्या जा सकता है, इस टाइप के इंसान कल्पनाओ की दुनिया में ही रहते है ..._ :cone:

----------


## thenawnitkumar

> *दोस्तों,**
> मिलते हैं,एक नए और फिर से चौंकाने वाले CANNIBAL CASE के साथ....*
> *
> जल्द ही .............*


_इन्तेजार है, फुलमून जी  कुछ भारतीय कहानिया भी प्रस्तुत करे जैसे की सुरेन्दर काली (निठारी कांड)..._

----------


## ras

ऐसे बहुत से पागल आज भी खुले घूम रहे हैं, कुछ साल पहले हमारे यहाँ ऐसी ही एक घटना हुई थी, एक रिक्शा वाला अपने रिक्शे में खाली सिलेंडर लेकर जा रहा था, रस्ते में उसे एक पागल मिला जिसे पता नहीं क्या सुझा की उसने रिक्शे से एक खाली सिलेंडर उठाया और रिक्शेवाले के सर में दे मारा, बेचारे की फ़ौरन मौत हो गई,

----------


## badboy123455

> *जब उस पर अदालत में मुकदमा चला तो उसने ये बयान दिया...**
> 
> "जब मैं बस में बैठा था तो मुझे एक आवाज़ सुनाई  दी की तुम BIBLE की THIRD  स्टोरी हो और तुम धरती पर यीशु मसीह के दूसरे अवतार हो.*
> *
> तुम्हे धरती को alien के  हमले से बचाना है .*
> *
> काट दो उन सब ALIEN का सर ,जो की पृथ्वी पर कब्ज़ा करना चाहते हैं.*
> *
> और सबसे पहले शुरुआत करो अपनी सीट में पास बैठे आदमी से.*
> ...


*
वास्तव में बहुत वीभत्स केस हे ,भयानक केस  /आवाज सुन अगर ली ने टीम को  मारा तो खा क्यों गया ,मुझे लगता हे ये ली कोई केनिबल इंसान था ओर अचानक से उसकी प्यास जगी तो उसने टीम को मार कर खा गया /इसकी जाच होती तो शायद पता चलता की उसने कितने लोगो को मारा होगा /
एक बात हे हर बार अपराधी को सजा कम मिलती हे /अब इस केस में भी बस मेंटल होस्पिटल भेज दिया*

----------


## prakash85

Fullmoon Bhai Batane ke liye thanks maan gaye aapko is case ke bare mein batane ke liye wo subke saamne maar ke kha gaya & hospital chala gaya batao kya hoga jamane ka koi kutch nahin kar saka

----------


## fullmoon

> _इन्तेजार है, फुलमून जी  कुछ भारतीय कहानिया भी प्रस्तुत करे जैसे की सुरेन्दर काली (निठारी कांड)..._


*इस समय मैं इसी केस पर काम कर रहा हूँ,**जल्द ही पूरी जानकारी  के साथ इसे पेश करने जा रहा हूँ.*

----------


## fullmoon

> ऐसे बहुत से पागल आज भी खुले घूम रहे हैं, कुछ साल पहले हमारे यहाँ ऐसी ही एक घटना हुई थी, एक रिक्शा वाला अपने रिक्शे में खाली सिलेंडर लेकर जा रहा था, रस्ते में उसे एक पागल मिला जिसे पता नहीं क्या सुझा की उसने रिक्शे से एक खाली सिलेंडर उठाया और रिक्शेवाले के सर में दे मारा, बेचारे की फ़ौरन मौत हो गई,


*जी हाँ ऐसे वहशी    दरिन्दे हमारे आस पास ही घूम रहे हैं,**पर उन्हें पहचान पाना ही सबसे   बड़ी   मुश्किल   है....*
*किसी के चेहरे पर नहीं लिखा की इस वक़्त उसके मन में कैसे विचार चल रहे हैं.*

----------


## fullmoon

> *
> वास्तव में बहुत वीभत्स केस हे ,भयानक केस  /आवाज सुन अगर ली ने टीम को  मारा तो खा क्यों गया ,मुझे लगता हे ये ली कोई केनिबल इंसान था ओर अचानक से उसकी प्यास जगी तो उसने टीम को मार कर खा गया /इसकी जाच होती तो शायद पता चलता की उसने कितने लोगो को मारा होगा /
> एक बात हे हर बार अपराधी को सजा कम मिलती हे /अब इस केस में भी बस मेंटल होस्पिटल भेज दिया*


*बैड भाई,**आप ने  मेरे मन की बात कह दी.*
*मैं भी कभी उसकी इस मनगढ़ंत कहानी पर कभी यकीन नहीं कर सकता.*
*बस उसे तलब लगी थी,हत्या करके किसी मानव मांस को खाने की.*
*पकड़ा गया तो झूठी कहानी गढ़ दी.*
*और सबसे निराशाजनक है इस प्रकार के केस में अंत में मुजरिम अपने को दिमागी रूप से अस्वस्थ घोषित कर देता है* 
*और मज़े से इलाज के नाम पर कुछ साल हॉस्पिटल में गुज़ार कर फिर से बाहर आ जाता है.*
*और खुलेआम सबके बीच में फिर से आराम से रहने लगता है.*

----------


## fullmoon

> ........................
> शानदार प्रस्तुति 
> जानदार प्रस्तुति 
> .........................





> *बहुत खूब प्रस्तुति मून जी *





> _इसे पागलपन के अलावा कहा ही क्या जा सकता है, इस टाइप के इंसान कल्पनाओ की दुनिया में ही रहते है ..._ :cone:





> Fullmoon Bhai Batane ke liye thanks maan gaye aapko is case ke bare mein batane ke liye wo subke saamne maar ke kha gaya & hospital chala gaya batao kya hoga jamane ka koi kutch nahin kar saka



*सूत्र में रूचि लेने 

और अपने विचार रखने के लिए आप सब को थैंक्स.....
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *जब उस पर अदालत में मुकदमा चला तो उसने ये बयान दिया...**
> 
> "जब मैं बस में बैठा था तो मुझे एक आवाज़ सुनाई  दी की तुम BIBLE की THIRD  स्टोरी हो और तुम धरती पर यीशु मसीह के दूसरे अवतार हो.*
> *
> तुम्हे धरती को alien के  हमले से बचाना है .*
> *
> काट दो उन सब ALIEN का सर ,जो की पृथ्वी पर कब्ज़ा करना चाहते हैं.*
> *
> और सबसे पहले शुरुआत करो अपनी सीट में पास बैठे आदमी से.*
> ...


इस बयान से यह लगता है कि या तो वह पागल था या फिर नाटक कर रहा था। चाहे जो भी हो पर वो अपने उस मकसद में कामयाब रहा जो इस बयान को देने के पीछे था क्योंकि उसे तो सजा हुई ही नहीं है न।
एक बात समझ नहीं आई, वह चीनी होते हुए भी खुद को ईसा मसीहा का अवतार कैसे बता रहा था जबकि चीन में तो बौद्ध धर्म के अनुयायी ही हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

मुझे अब तक की सबसे घटिया हरकत लगी।

----------


## niceboy999

*अदालत ने ली को  मानसिक रूप से अस्वस्थ बताते हुए मेंटल हॉस्पिटल( Selkirk Mental Health Centre) भेज दिया.
*



में तो ये सोचता था की एक अपने भारत का क़ानून ही पागल है जो किसी भी केस का सही फेसला नहीं  करता .......पर ये हर देश की कहानी है .........ये भी कोई बात है ऐसे इंसान को  मानसिक रूप से अस्वस्थ बताते हुए मेंटल हॉस्पिटल भेज दिया ,,,,,,ऐसे इंसान को दिन दहाड़े फांसी दे देनी चाहीये .....central 141

----------


## devilking78626

आप ने बहुत ही रोचक जानकारी दी है मित्र। इस तरह के लोग भी होते है दुनिया मे .................

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र अगले केस का भी इंतजार हे*

----------


## ras

*कहाँ हो भैया, बहुत इंतज़ार हो चूका है आपका. कृपया जल्दी आइये.*

----------


## fullmoon

*दोस्तों,

अब इस सूत्र पर जो अगला CANNIBAL  केस होगा,

उसमे  अलग ये होगा की अब तक तो सब नरभक्षियों ने सिर्फ मानव स्वाद चखने* *के लिए* 
*CANNIBALISM  अपनाया.

पर अब एक ऐसी औरत की सच्ची कहानी ,

जो अपने बेटे की खातिर एक सनक के चलते  खुद तो नरभक्षी बनी ही,

साथ ही साथ अनजाने में ही कई अन्य लोगों को नरभक्षी बना दिया,

और इस नरभक्षण का कैसे उसने अपने व्यवसाय में भी प्रयोग किया,ये जानकार आप जरूर हैरत में पड़ जायेंगे.

तो हो जाइए  तैयार एक और रहस्यमयी   सत्य घटना के लिए,जो CANNIBAL  CASES  में सब से हट कर है...

जल्द ही....*

----------


## coolrocky8888

> *मैं इन्हें यहाँ नहीं डाल  सकता,*
> *
> एक IMAGE SHARINGSITE पर डाल  रहा हूँ,
> 
> वो लिंक आपको ON डिमांड PM द्वारा दे दिया जाएगा.*


please give me...................................thanks,

----------


## coolrocky8888

> *दोस्तों,
> 
> अब इस सूत्र पर जो अगला CANNIBAL  केस होगा,
> 
> उसमे  अलग ये होगा की अब तक तो सब नरभक्षियों ने सिर्फ मानव स्वाद चखने* *के लिए* 
> *CANNIBALISM  अपनाया.
> 
> पर अब एक ऐसी औरत की सच्ची कहानी ,
> 
> ...



jaldi aa jayo mitro..................

----------


## Raja44

> *अदालत ने ली को  मानसिक रूप से अस्वस्थ बताते हुए मेंटल हॉस्पिटल( Selkirk Mental Health Centre) भेज दिया.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> में तो ये सोचता था की एक अपने भारत का क़ानून ही पागल है जो किसी भी केस का सही फेसला नहीं  करता .......पर ये हर देश की कहानी है .........ये भी कोई बात है ऐसे इंसान को  मानसिक रूप से अस्वस्थ बताते हुए मेंटल हॉस्पिटल भेज दिया ,,,,,,ऐसे इंसान को दिन दहाड़े फांसी दे देनी चाहीये .....central 141


दोस्त मैँ तुम्हारी बात से सहमत हुँ अपना कानून ही गडबड झाला है एक मर्डर कैस दस पंद्रह साल चलता है अभियुक्त बरी हो जाता है अदालत मान लेती है कि मर्डर उसने नहीँ किया पर किसी ने तो किया पर उसको बरी करने के बाद केस खत्म मरने वाला तो मर ही गया दो बारा कोई  जांच नही

----------


## satya_anveshi

आज मैंने भी इंसान खाने वाले लोगों को देखा था इंसान खाते हुए।

----------


## madhuu

*क्या आप इटली की लिऒनार्डा की बात कर रहे है? यदि हा तो मै आपके शब्दो मे उस बदनसीब औरत की कहानी सुनना चाहुन्गा जो १७ बार गर्भवति हुई, लेकिन् जिसने ३ बच्चो को पेट मे ही खो दिया और १० बच्चे कम उम्र मे मर गये* 


> *दोस्तों,
> 
> अब इस सूत्र पर जो अगला CANNIBAL  केस होगा,
> 
> उसमे  अलग ये होगा की अब तक तो सब नरभक्षियों ने सिर्फ मानव स्वाद चखने* *के लिए* 
> *CANNIBALISM  अपनाया.
> 
> पर अब एक ऐसी औरत की सच्ची कहानी ,
> 
> ...

----------


## badboy123455

> आज मैंने भी इंसान खाने वाले लोगों को देखा था इंसान खाते हुए।


*हा मेने भी देखा था ,आप उनसे थोडा हिस्सा मांग रहे थे :pointlol:*

----------


## badboy123455

> *दोस्तों,
> 
> अब इस सूत्र पर जो अगला CANNIBAL  केस होगा,
> 
> उसमे  अलग ये होगा की अब तक तो सब नरभक्षियों ने सिर्फ मानव स्वाद चखने* *के लिए* 
> *CANNIBALISM  अपनाया.
> 
> पर अब एक ऐसी औरत की सच्ची कहानी ,
> 
> ...


*इंतजार हे मून भाई ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,बेसब्री से*

----------


## madhuu

> *हा मेने भी देखा था ,आप उनसे थोडा हिस्सा मांग रहे थे :pointlol:*


.*हा हा हा,. . . . . . . . . ।नहले पे दहला
*

----------


## simply_deep

*मून जी इंतजार काफी लम्बा हो गया इस बार*

----------


## niceboy999

लगता है फुल्ल्मून जी इस सूत्र को बना कर भूल गए है ........फुल्ल्मून जी एक दो महीने हो गए अब तो हमें कुछ जानकारी दे .......काफी इन्तजार हो गया है

----------


## niceboy999

http://bollywood.bhaskar.com/article/ENT-KZHK-gay-web-cannibal-arrested-in-russia-2390883.html

रूस की पुलिस ने एक व्यक्ति को हत्या और मारकर खाने के वीभत्स मामले में गिरफ्तार किया है। गिरफ्तार किए गए व्यक्ति की दूसरे व्यक्ति से मुलाकात एक समलैंगिक लोगों से जुड़ी हुई वेबसाइट के जरिए हुई थी।  
गिरफ़्तार किए गए व्यक्ति की उम्र 21 वर्ष है। इसकी गवाही के आधार पर मारे गए व्यक्ति के अवशेष कई दिनों बाद उत्तरी शहर मुर्मांस्क से बरामद किए गए हैं।  
छानबीन करने वाले अधिकारियों के मुताबिक आरोपी ने बताया कि उसकी एक समलैंगिक संबंधों वाली सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट पर एक 32 वर्षीय पुरूष से मुलाकात हुई, जो गे संबंधों में रूचि रखता था।  
कुछ दिनों की बातचीत के बाद आरोपी ने उसे अपने घर आमंत्रित किया, जहां आरोपी ने उसे मौत के घाट उतार दिया। व्यक्ति को मारने के बाद उसने उसके शरीर के टुकड़े किए और उन्हें खा गया।  
इस वीभत्स घटना के आरोपी के ने कहा "उसे मारने और खाने के पीछे मेरा मकसद केवल इंसान के मांस को खाना था।"इस संबंध में जांच कर रहे अधिकारी ने बताया कि आरोपी ने सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट पर समलैंगिक साथी केवल इसलिए चुना क्योंकि विपरीत लिंग के अधिकांश लोग ऐसी जगह अपनी पहचान बताने से कतराते हैं और एक सीमा तक ही दोस्ती रखते हैं। ऐसे में 32 वर्षीय समलैंगिक व्यक्ति ने खुलेपन का परिचय देते हुए दोस्ती तो कर ली, लेकिन उसे अपनी जान गंवा कर इसकी कीमत अदा करनी पड़ी।  
अधिकारियों ने बताया कि मनुष्य के मांस का भक्षण करने की नीयत से उसने लगभग 10-12 लोगों से संपर्क किया, लेकिन इस समलैंगिक व्यक्ति को ही वो अपने जाल में फंसा पाया

----------


## sandeep.tripathi

> *मैं इन्हें यहाँ नहीं डाल  सकता,*
> *
> एक IMAGE SHARINGSITE पर डाल  रहा हूँ,
> 
> वो लिंक आपको ON डिमांड PM द्वारा दे दिया जाएगा.
> *
> 
> फुल्ल्मून जी मुझे फोटो PM करदे !...............धन्यवाद


कृपया मुझे भी फोटो पी म कर डे धन्व्यद

----------


## hindi9

अरे भई, अफ्रीका के ग्रेट ईदी अमीन दादा के बारे मे कब लिखोगे

----------


## virat143

> _राकेश जी सब से पहले आप को बधाई नए सूत्र हेतु
> और पहले ही लेख में आपने बता दिया की आगे चल कर ये सूत्र काफी भयानक होने वाला है.
> धन्यवाद ..._ :skull:


 _बहुत ही  भयानक है_

----------

